# Autoportrait PhotoBooth



## jlvande (10 Novembre 2005)

Pour tous ceux qui ont le logiciel PhotoBooth, je propose un topic "auto-portrait PhotoBooth".
Allez, je commence !







Quel délire ce truc !


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Je le reçoit demain, posterais une image


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Voilà


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2005)

Et bien, c'est du jolis.


----------



## Malow (16 Novembre 2005)

Bonne idée, j'en fais fais une dés demain !!!


----------



## jahrom (16 Novembre 2005)

Je veux bien mais par contre je ferai pas la galerie


----------



## jahrom (16 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, j'en fais fais une dés demain !!!



Et après on va regarder KK2000


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas moi ....


----------



## Malow (17 Novembre 2005)

plusieurs......


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

Morteeeeeeeel


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

je viens de la faire à l'intention de notre anesthésiste préféré pour un autre sujet, mais elle a bien sa place ici...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien comme forme, ca a l'air ergonomique


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

ergonomique ta mere !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ergonomique ta mere !


:afraid: :afraid: purée tu m'as fait peur !!! 

C'est tout simplement effrayant ! 

Chouette idée et il y à de bons résultats ! 

ps hors sujet : depuis quand "affraid" s'est transformé en "afraid" pour le smiley  ?


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

mystique ta mère ! :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

no comment


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

allo, la terre !


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2005)

heu... what's up doc ?!


----------



## Freelancer (19 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)

après un jour sans MacG ...faut décompresser


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2005)

C'est très "Picaesque"....  

Excellent... vraiment excellent ces effets...


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps hors sujet : depuis quand "affraid" s'est transformé en "afraid" pour le smiley  ?




Toi aussi tu as remarqué... 
J'ai eu la surprise l'autre jour... :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 20' aujourd'hui, il est formidable. (pour les photos, il est top.  )
Photo Booth est un gadget très très sympa. 
On a bien ri avec Silvia et Mini. 
Mes nièces vont adorer.


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Novembre 2005)

Là.

'+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jahrom (22 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

>




Pourquoi la deuxieme n'est pas retouchée ???


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2005)

Ma copine a une drôle de tête ces derniers jours.    






Mais bon, je l'aime alors...    





C'est con mais j'adore ce soft.


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

Eh ben ya pas mal de gens qui ont craqué pour le new iMac....

Moi , c'est simple , il me fait perdre la tête:rateau: ...

Ma soeur en a été toute chamboulé

Mais celui qui touche a mon new ordi , je  l'éclate.

Et mon effet preféré: Bande Dessinée


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Novembre 2005)

pour ceux qui n'ont pas photobooth comme moi, pour avoir les memes effets utilisez core image fun house


----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)

et je vous raconte pas la galère...

@ller à la fnac digitale, squatter le seul iMac revC dispo, prendre une photo et pour finir, l'uploader sur la galerie de macG   

et tout ça avec les clients hilares derrières  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Rahlala , qu'est ce qu'on peut pas faire pour se montrer déformée...


----------



## Freelancer (25 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Rahlala , qu'est ce qu'on peut pas faire pour se montrer déformé...



nan nan, il est comme ça en vrai


----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> nan nan, il est comme ça en vrai


  

attend un peu que je trouve une photo avec ton déambulateur


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas ma copine à droite, hein...


----------



## Freelancer (27 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ma copine à droite, hein...



ben oui, on sait tous que c'est celui à gauche


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, on sait tous que c'est celui à gauche


non!! lui c'est mon doudou 

et personne n'y touche, l'est qu'à moi


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

aller, zou


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

la taille des doigts et la forme des lunettes me font penser que cette photo n'est pas déformée


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

tu seras fouetté!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ma copine à droite, hein...




héhéhéhhéhéhéhéhé.


----------



## Warflo (29 Novembre 2005)

Le pire en groupe , c'est le tournoiement...
(j'en posterais une un de ces jours...)


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

Façon Danny Boon :






Façon les grosses têtes :






Façon Alien :






Façon Foguenne :


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

la façon foguenne, c'est normalement avec la bouche ouverte


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la façon foguenne, c'est normalement avec la bouche ouverte



Le pire, c'est que j'y ai pensé en la postant


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

Viens mon beau beau chat
sur mon coeur amoureux
retiens les griffes de ta patte
et laisse moi plonger dans tes beaux yeux
mellés de métal et d'agathe...


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

Attention l'image jointe peut heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la façon foguenne, c'est normalement avec la bouche ouverte



Très juste !


----------



## Malow (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Attention l'image jointe peut heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.




   même des plus vieux!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> même des plus vieux!








 Porta Real ?


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

Je vous ai a l'oeil !


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

Avec l'imac de Chokobeau:

Têtes normales:





Têtes plusse pires:


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'imac de Chokobeau:
> Têtes normales:
> Têtes plusse pires:



 Incroyable !! photobooth transforme même les vêtements !!!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

Et remarque que quand ils s'embrassent la porte est fermée ...


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et remarque que quand ils s'embrassent la porte est fermée ...



Et je remarque aussi les cheveux ébouriffés de la dame ainsi que le teint rosé du monsieur.
J'en déduis qu'il s'est passé plus de 5 minutes entre les deux photos. (en tout cas je lui souhaite) 

Ce qui explique le changement de vêtement. ça se tient.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

Un avant-après en quelque sorte ... Mais y a-t-il un pendant ..?


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2005)

en même temps, ils ont l'air de regretter...


----------



## Chokobeau (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et remarque que quand ils s'embrassent la porte est fermée ...



On etait tout seul ,pas besoin de fermer la porte 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et je remarque aussi les cheveux ébouriffés de la dame ainsi que le teint rosé du monsieur.
> J'en déduis qu'il s'est passé plus de 5 minutes entre les deux photos. (en tout cas je lui souhaite)
> 
> Ce qui explique le changement de vêtement. ça se tient.



Plutot quelques heures 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, ils ont l'air de regretter...



Alors ca,ca m'etonnerait bien


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

Hum... quand est-ce que je dis que c'était le week end où j'étais malade et où j'ai passé mon temps la tête dans la cuvette? 

petite preuve, gueule de deterrée:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Hum... quand est-ce que je dis que c'était le week end où j'étais malade et où j'ai passé mon temps la tête dans la cuvette?
> 
> petite preuve, gueule de deterrée:



Ah ah vraiment trop mortel ce PhotoBooth! 
Ca te fait de ces tronches de l'espace!


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah vraiment trop mortel ce PhotoBooth!
> Ca te fait de ces tronches de l'espace!




je vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2005)

Au secours !!! On dirait mon père !!!


----------



## valoriel (15 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au secours !!! On dirait mon père !!!


sympa le paternel


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au secours !!! On dirait mon père !!!




Oui, fils...

va ranger ta chambre!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

T'as mal où ???


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

ça va pas mieux ....mais plus longtemps


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




Oh p...!!!!! 
Je sais pas c'que c'est, mais RECRACHE ! RECRACHE !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Métamorphe  en black & white..(fait avec le filtre déformation de Toshop je sais pas d'ailleurs comment on peut décentrer le point de contraction?..) ou l'effet miroir psychédélique après un bol de peyolt ..



Sinon, utilise plutôt le filtre fluidité.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

Allé, c'est mon tour! ^^






Born to be wild :casse:  






Hé hé jl'aime bien celle là ^^













J'ai l'air intelligent sur celle là  Non? Quoi même pas un peu?! 






Enorme celle ci ^^


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2005)

ce serait bien de ne pas poster toute une galerie d'affilée... 






ps : pour la configuration matérielle, je signale qu'il y a un onglet dans le profil. je me demanderais toujours à quoi cela sert de l'avoir dans sa signature (oui, je sais Doc, tu as fait un sujet sur la taille etc... )


----------



## Freelancer (24 Décembre 2005)

Teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur





			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> rhooo, pas pire que d'habitude


----------



## valoriel (25 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

>


Je suis sûr de t'avoir croisé dans le 71 maintenant...


----------



## bugman (25 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

>



Oh ! Bataille et Fontaine !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Bataille et Fontaine !




C'est pas sympa pour Bataille et Fontaine ça !


----------



## bugman (26 Décembre 2005)

Le concours de beauté.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai toujours rêvé de sortir avec des jumelles...


----------



## jahrom (28 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




Moi aussi, j'adore les jumelles !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'adore les jumelles !!!!



Tu en as rêvé, Apple l'a fait.     :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi j'aime les jumelles !  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## valoriel (28 Décembre 2005)

pour t'avoir croisé en vrai, je trouve cette photo très ressemblante


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours rêvé de sortir avec des jumelles...



Moi aussi


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

JPmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi




ça permet tout un tas de trucs...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça permet tout un tas de trucs...



C'est trop la folie!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi




héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

question sûrement déjà posée, mais je ne trouve pas la réponse assez rapide:
Peut-on utiliser Photo Booth avec un iMac G5 avec un iSight séparé? Et si oui, comment faire pour avoir (acheter biensûr) le logiciel?


----------



## valoriel (4 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on utiliser PhotoBooth avec un iMac G5 avec un iSight séparé? Et si oui, comment faire pour avoir (acheter bien sûr) le logiciel?


on peut même utiliser photobooth avec d'autre machines, genre iMac G4 ou PM... 

la seule question à laquelle je ne saurais répondre, c'est s'il faut impérativement une iSight ou pas 

ensuite, Tiger est de mise puisque les effets sont basés sur core image.

et pour l'obtenir, bah c'est modéré, eh ouais...


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on peut même utiliser photobooth avec d'autre machines, genre iMac G4 ou PM...
> 
> la seule question à laquelle je ne saurais répondre, c'est s'il faut impérativement une iSight ou pas
> 
> ...


M**e alors, j'ai tout le matos, il me manque que le logiciel 
Je demanderai mon revendeur préféré, s'il n'a pas de piste :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (4 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est modéré, eh ouais...


t'aurais au moins pu changer les smileys


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais au moins pu changer les smileys





ah non, je ne tenais pas à changer le sens de ton message !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> M**e alors, j'ai tout le matos, il me manque que le logiciel
> Je demanderai mon revendeur préféré, s'il n'a pas de piste :mouais:



un logiciel gratuit core image fun house fourni dans Xcode tool ou sinon gratuit aussi Live Quartz ces deux logiciels appliquent tout les effets core image donc meme sans avoir le logiciel et l'imacG5; on peut etoffer cette galerie 

  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais au moins pu changer les smileys


----------



## romain31000 (5 Janvier 2006)

j'ai réussi à installer photobooth sur mon imac g5 revA mais comment fait on pour poster les photos sur Macgé?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi à installer photobooth sur mon imac g5 revA mais comment fait on pour poster les photos sur Macgé?


 
        

Celle là faut l'encadrer!


----------



## romain31000 (5 Janvier 2006)

allééééé une ptite aide svp...
sérieusement j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait un onglet "insérer une image" mais ils demandent l'adresse url, je dois y mettre quoi?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> allééééé une ptite aide svp...
> sérieusement j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait un onglet "insérer une image" mais ils demandent l'adresse url, je dois y mettre quoi?




Va voir ceci.


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> allééééé une ptite aide svp...
> sérieusement j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait un onglet "insérer une image" mais ils demandent l'adresse url, je dois y mettre quoi?



Tu peux utiliser imageshack


----------



## CBi (5 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la seule question à laquelle je ne saurais répondre, c'est s'il faut impérativement une iSight ou pas



Non, ça marche aussi avec une camera vidéo connectée en FW.

En fait, le seul problème c'est vraiment de trouver un vendeur de logiciel


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

imageshack c'est le meilleur site pour heberger les foto gratos^^


----------



## macarel (5 Janvier 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi à installer photobooth sur mon imac g5 revA mais comment fait on pour poster les photos sur Macgé?


C'est marrant, j'ai trouvé une boîte tombant d'un camion et surprise; Photobooth. Moi, tout content, je l'ai installé sur le même modèle d'iMac que toi (enfin, les premiers sorties) et mince alors, l'icone sautille une fois dans le doc et s'en va. Rien compris. Ensuite sur mon PB 15" dernière génération, aucun problème.
J'ai contrôlé si iChat était fermé sur tous les sessions, mais à part ça  :mouais: 
Si qqn a une idée lumineuse ou géniale, je suis preneur
D'ailleurs, je viens de m'aperçevoir que ce n'est pas forcément le bon forum ici, mes excuses....:rose:


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Pff, suis encore plus c** que prévu, l'iMac est sous 10.3, donc évidemment.......:rose: :rose: 
La veillesse (ou les abus) commence à se faire sentir :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Grand sot !


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

ah chouette, une photo de Xavier en pleine forme et plein de joie !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah chouette, une photo de Xavier en pleine forme et plein de joie !!



Je suis rarement en pleine forme et encore moins plein de joie. Je ne suis pas sûr que le but d'un autoportrait, fut-il Photo Booth, est de se présenter sous un jour avantageux (ce dont, je l'admets, j'aurais été bien en peine). Alors voilà, c'est moi, dans toute la splendeur de ma quotidienneté.


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

Loin de moi l'idée de penser qu'un autoportrait doit obligatoirement présenter son auteur sous son meilleur jour, je pense même que le sujet PhotoBooth peut amener à avoir du recul sur son image et que l'autre sujet permet de s'interroger sur son ego* tel mon homonyme Du Rhin** ou son image.

*coucou api ! 
** Van Rijn bien entendu... 

mais je l'aime bien Xavier celle-là  !  et je sais que tu peux être très joueur avec ton image.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

On dirait moi matant un post de jéromemac


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




ah ouais, bigrement efficace PhotoBooth !!   

bigrement !!


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

Pour mon SuperMoquette chéri


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

et un petit peu avant la Saint-Valentin (ça tombe au même moment que son annive ou à-peu-près donc un seul cadeau... )


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon SuperMoquette chéri




Ah merde ... Je sais comment ça s'appelle ce truc en plus ... Ca va venir je l'ai sur le bout de la langue là !


----------



## valoriel (8 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde ... Je sais comment ça s'appelle ce truc en plus ... Ca va venir je l'ai sur le bout de la langue là!


sur le bout des lèvres, grand fou


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



C'est qui le grand sot maintenant ?  :love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

et de une


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

en 3D


----------



## Yip (9 Janvier 2006)

Purée, j'ai mal au ventre !      
Dire que je n'ai vu ça qu'aujourd'hui !

Et l'autre qui radote :  

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.*




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>








Bravo, bravo  jp !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Alèm fait le devant, jpmiss le derrière...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2006)

tu fais bien l'homme et la femme !


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Alèm fait le devant, jpmiss le derrière...






:affraid: :affraid: c'est monstrueux...  Pitin © la charte... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Une soirée...   :love: ​


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

Pendant la keynote... 











Pour le MacBook Pro...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis laissée dire que c'était pas mal effectivement


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une soirée...   :love: ​




c'est qui la jolie dame à droite des deux jolies de gauche là ? 

:love: :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui la jolie dame à droite des deux jolies de gauche là ?
> 
> :love: :love:




..Ben MacElen, Talchan, Mado  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ..Ben MacElen, Talchan, Mado  :rateau:   [/quote
> 
> Et bien ta Mado m'inspire: je l'imagine volontiers lusitanienne, mélancolique et douce :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ..Ben MacElen, Talchan, Mado  :rateau:




ah c'est bien cette charmante femme à côté de qui j'ai passé une nuit (quelques heures si courtes) si amicale... je me disais aussi !  


coucou elen !


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pendant la keynote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me semble qu'il manque la photo prise au moment où tu apprends que ton dernier joujou est desormais 4 à 5 fois moins rapide que les machines actuelles


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'il manque la photo prise au moment où tu apprends que ton dernier joujou est desormais 4 à 5 fois moins rapide que les machines actuelles



C'est la deuxième, "Ô, le polisson" et je me retourne vexé. 
(mais non non, je ne regrette pas, photoshop, iView,.. avec Rosetta, ça le fait pas.  )


----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2006)

oui alloooo


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

s'cusez-moi d'vous d'mander pardon, mais j'ai  PhotoBooth et je ne vois que des fonctions pour imprimer...  Comment qu'on fait pour modifier l'image ?   siouplaît ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> s'cusez-moi d'vous d'mander pardon, mais j'ai  PhotoBooth et je ne vois que des fonctions pour imprimer...  Comment qu'on fait pour modifier l'image ?   siouplaît ?



Les photos se mettent dans le dossier "Photo Booth" dans ton dossier "Images". Là, tu peux, comme n'importe quel photo, les modifier.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos se mettent dans le dossier "Photo Booth" dans ton dossier "Images". Là, tu peux, comme n'importe quel photo, les modifier.



Euh... oui mais non...  en fait j'arrive bien à ouvrir des photos mais les seuls boutons ou fonctions des menus que je vois concernent exclusivement des possibilités d'impression. Du coup je me dis peut-être il y a une autre version, un homonyme je sais pas ?  

capture chez moi : 






merci de votre aide


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Euh... oui mais non...  en fait j'arrive bien à ouvrir des photos mais les seuls boutons ou fonctions des menus que je vois concernent exclusivement des possibilités d'impression. Du coup je me dis peut-être il y a une autre version, un homonyme je sais pas ?
> 
> capture chez moi :
> 
> ...




Oui je crois qu'il s'agit d'une version homonyme...   avec photobooth j'ai pas du tout ça... 
En fait ce soft fonctionne avec une caméra...  pour faire des effets sur des cliché instantanés...


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>


   

ah oui! quand même  

effectivement tu possède un logiciel éponyme 
le logiciel dont on parle est un soft apple. il fonctionne avec une webcam et permet d'appliquer des filtres.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ah oui! quand même
> 
> effectivement tu possède un logiciel éponyme
> le logiciel dont on parle est un soft apple. il fonctionne avec une webcam et permet d'appliquer des filtres.



 m'semblait bien que ce photobooth était un peu limité... ça va mieux, je me disais p"tain ils sont super forts d'arrive à faire ça avec ce soft, j'arrive tout juste à recadrer les images :mouais: .

Bon je l'ai récupéré  (merci !) mais ça semble pas marcher chez moué... (PM G5 sous 10.3.9)... je creuse, je me photocopie, je me déforme et j'arrive ! :love:


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> mais ça semble pas marcher chez moué... (PM G5 sous *10.3.9*)...


et pour cause, il faut tiger au minimum 

le logiciel utilise core image, qui n'est disponible que pour 10.4


en tout cas, je suis toujours écroulé par ton histoire 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je me disais p"tain ils sont super forts d'arrive à faire ça avec ce soft, j'arrive tout juste à recadrer les images :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Commencent à m'faire chxer avec leur tiger, là...  

bon le pire c'est que c'est une histoire vraie....  

En tous cas avec ça Google n'est plus mon ami : 


> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 203 000 pour photobooth. (0,23 secondes)
> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 50 700 pour photobooth mac. (0,59 secondes)
> Résultats 1 - 10 sur un total d'environ 32 400 pour photobooth mac software. (0,36 secondes)



:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

ho purée !!! c'est quoi comme effet ?


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ho purée !!! c'est quoi comme effet ?


C'est un effet ?????   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ho purée !!! c'est quoi comme effet ?


C'est le remarquable effet miroir. Ci-dessous, enfin une photo qui me flatte !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le remarquable effet miroir. Ci-dessous, enfin une photo qui me flatte !



Je n'osais pas le dire.    :love:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le remarquable effet miroir. Ci-dessous, enfin une photo qui me flatte !



T'ain tu dois en avoir pour cher à faire faire des lunettes à nombre de verres impairs


----------



## Freelancer (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le remarquable effet miroir. Ci-dessous, enfin une photo qui me flatte !



oh, Bob Razowsky :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh, Bob Razowsky :love: :love: :love:



Riez, riez... Je prends les noms.   :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2006)

je ne me risquerais pas à un bisou sur le front sans la langue !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne me risquerais pas à un bisou sur le front sans la langue !!!



Obsédé.


----------



## Xman (16 Janvier 2006)

miroir, miroir ...

:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

tu sais que t'as pas besoin de sacs plastique pour faire un ****


----------



## Xman (16 Janvier 2006)

****** :rateau:


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2006)

Plus cosy qu'à l'Atomic


----------



## Xman (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Plus cosy qu'à l'Atomic



C'est aussi grace au brushing


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Dites une question ... il faut absolument avoir une caméra pour faire fonctionner PhotoBooth ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites une question ... il faut absolument avoir une caméra pour faire fonctionner PhotoBooth ?




oui...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> oui...


Mince  
Vous ne verrez pas ma tête des grands jours


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une soirée...   :love: ​



Je ne m'en lasse pas quoiqu'avec un sourire d'Hélène&#8230;


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites une question ... il faut absolument avoir une caméra pour faire fonctionner PhotoBooth ?


Sinon tu peux toujours prendre une image et la retoucher avec Core Image Fun House, mais c'est pas pareil qu'en même...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu peux toujours prendre une image et la retoucher avec Core Image Fun House, mais c'est pas pareil qu'en même...



Non et puis je serai vraiment hors sujet


----------



## morden (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non et puis je serai vraiment hors sujet



et tout le monde sait que sur le porfolio, les gardiens de prisons sont extremement vigilant ... 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non et puis je serai vraiment hors sujet



Oh, mais tu le fais tellement bien, ça, d'être hors sujet.


----------



## kisco (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu peux toujours prendre une image et la retoucher avec Core Image Fun House, mais c'est pas pareil qu'en même...


En effet c'est pas pareil du tout.

Ceci dit, je vous entend très bien d'ici, faites pas les malins sinon je vous envoie mon poing !! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> En effet c'est pas pareil du tout.
> 
> Ceci dit, je vous entend très bien d'ici, faites pas les malins sinon je vous envoie mon poing !! :rateau:




Ahem...  T'as oublié un coton-tige !  :rateau:


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben puisqu'il le faut : 

Moi et mon frère (à gauche)





Mewa (terrifiant hein ?  )





Mon frère





Moi aprés une scéance de bodybuilding (pris avec une icecam macally)





idem (pris avec une icecam macally)





Hihihi soyez indulgent, j'ai honte d'avance.... :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi soyez indulgent, j'ai honte d'avance.... :rose:



C'est excellent ! 
J'adore la série bodybulding.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem...  T'as oublié un coton-tige !  :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

Voici notre maigre contribution, prises à la Fnac digitale


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon voilà ce que cela peut donner  en même temps, je test un autre soft  


​


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

On a retrouvé un des beatles !


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2006)

Ouais mon coiffeur est en taule pour le moment, mais j'ai des projets d'évasion ...


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'aime bien la petite précision "Là c'est normal"


----------



## ikiki (23 Janvier 2006)

Celle-ci






Ou encore celle-là


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)

keskonsmar


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> keskonsmar




... il a son nez qui penche vers la gauche ton copain...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... il a son nez qui penche vers la gauche ton copain...  :rateau:



Souvenir d'un petit skin a la fin des années 80


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci
> 
> 
> 
> Ou encore celle-là




Par rapport à ton avatar, la première est plus ressemblante !


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> keskonsmar



notons que les poils sont détectés, mais pas les cheveux...:mouais: 

aurais tu des cheveux synthétiques?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## illya Milapine (30 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci





Je sais pas pourquoi mais quand je la vois je suis mort de rire !!!

Enormissime cette photo :love: :love: :love:

ça me fait penser au film " Thumb War "


----------



## EMqA (6 Février 2006)

une petite photo après avoir tant ri a voir les votres


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo après avoir tant ri a voir les votres


Qu'il est mignon !! :love:


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est mignon !! :love:


Boff :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo après avoir tant ri a voir les votres


C'est pratique le mode "Normal" pour tester sa cam.


----------



## clampin (14 Février 2006)




----------



## esope (15 Février 2006)

Et d'une pierre deux coups, une photo deux frères, bref esope et r0m1 sur la même photo (booth)...














Pour ceux que ça intéresse moi je suis en t-shirt noir et mon frère en blanc...  


ça sert vraiment à rien ce truc mais qu'est-ce que c'est fendard...


----------



## clampin (15 Février 2006)




----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)




----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)




----------



## Yip (28 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

>




Tiens Maya l'abeille à droite !


----------



## Yip (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




Tiens, le Saint Suaire de Turin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

*en normal :*





*en déformé:*





pétard et dire que j'ai 21 ans .. c'est de la daube photobooth .. ca déforme meme l'age ..
  :love:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2006)

*Faces gratitude...




*


----------



## iota (3 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Vous trouverez ici une petite compilation, sous forme de vidéo (créée à l'origine pour ce thread), de la plupart des portraits Photo Booth postés ici.

@+
iota


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pétard et dire que j'ai 21 ans .. c'est de la daube photobooth .. ca déforme meme l'age ..


C'est vrai, c'est plus efficace que le Biactol


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2006)

J'étais pourtant persuadé que ce fil était mort
J'en profite pour laisser une trace pour l'éternité


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

En direct du macbook avec imimi, ikiki et le magi61


----------



## ficelle (21 Mai 2006)

remix.... :rateau:


----------



## daxg (21 Mai 2006)

lat=43.4145951514, lon=6.78198261561


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

Hep ! faut mettre un effet, c'est plus drole !   :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (21 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep ! faut mettre un effet, c'est plus drole !   :rateau:




La symétrie, par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La symétrie, par exemple ?




Tu m'en apprend des choses...


----------



## daxg (23 Mai 2006)

Bon pour éviter que cela ne se termine en pugila que pensez vous de celle-ci ? 
Chuiti pas beau comme ça ! hein !


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

Pour les curieux, voici mon autoportrait  !


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

bon, les fauves, pas encore réveillés ? j'en préviens certains : tout doux les garçons, j'ai pas forcément envie de bannir avant mes vacances !   

Bonjour Mam'zelle, z'êtes bin cute !  et surtout, merci d'avoir posté ! 



par contre, je pense que ton post va beaucoup plaire et que tu vas récolter une bonne réputation en peu de temps !  Méfie-toi de certains quand même, !  (Mackie, si tu nous regardes !  :rateau


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, les fauves, pas encore réveillés ? j'en préviens certains : tout doux les garçons, j'ai pas forcément envie de bannir avant mes vacances !
> 
> Bonjour Mam'zelle, z'êtes bin cute !  et surtout, merci d'avoir posté !
> 
> ...



Merci , hihi, mais ce n'est sûrement pas ma meilleure photo :rateau::rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Merci , hihi, mais ce n'est sûrement pas ma meilleure photo :rateau::rose:


Rhaaa, Grmmpll, Hiiii. 

_Respiration._

Bonjour Mary, et bienvenue sur Macg. Si tu as des questions, et que le forum ne réagit pas assez rapidement, n'hésites pas à m'envoyer des messages privés. Je me ferais un PLAISIR de t'aider


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2006)

Je pensais qu'il fallait avoir plus de 13 ans pour poster sur le forum ?!

 


PS : il faut surtout se méfier d'alèm. A le lire on pourrait croire qu'il s'agit du gentil berger. Que néni, c'est le chef de meute des loups affamés...


----------



## bengilli (27 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'il fallait avoir plus de 13 ans pour poster sur le forum ?!




l'audience était en baisse alors on a pris les devant...


bientôt un spectacle libertin avec des animaux :rateau:


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> l'audience était en baisse alors on a pris les devant...
> 
> 
> bientôt un spectacle libertin avec des animaux :rateau:


j'ai un lapin bélier nain mort... je peux en faire don à macgé ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mai 2006)

Allez, une chtite photo avec ma frangine dans PhotoBooth :love:


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Mary, et bienvenue sur Macg. Si tu as des questions, et que le forum ne réagit pas assez rapidement, n'hésites pas à m'envoyer des messages privés. Je me ferais un PLAISIR de t'aider



Dis Dis !! Moi aussi tu m'aides si j'ai des questions sur le forum ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> Dis Dis !! Moi aussi tu m'aides si j'ai des questions sur le forum ?!


Va chier.


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'il fallait avoir plus de 13 ans pour poster sur le forum ?!




Si tu fais allusion à moi j'ai 19 ans.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2006)

Mince, trop vieille.


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais allusion à moi j'ai 19 ans.



Alem t'avait mise en garde.

Garde tes distances demoiselle, protège toi, les vieux ont les dents acérées et un appétit terrible...


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alem t'avait mise en garde.
> 
> Garde tes distances demoiselle, protège toi, les vieux ont les dents acérées et un appétit terrible...


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

Au fait, tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## bengilli (27 Mai 2006)

Bon les puceaux calmez vous... :modo: 

Je sais bien que c'est un forum informatique, mais ça commence à sentir les comédons pas frais là... :rateau:


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

Ce soir je vais rester tranquille avec mon amoureux


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

m'en fous, j'suis l'premier à l'avoir boulé vert d'abord ! nah !    

19 ans : il est où supermoqmoq ? 


ps pour benguiliguili : oh oui, fouette-moi !  avec ta Liane... ton unique Liane !!


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

il est entrain de se remettre de 5 mn de vélo  
(véridique)


----------



## marygreenwood (27 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon les puceaux calmez vous... :modo:
> 
> Je sais bien que c'est un forum informatique, mais ça commence à sentir les comédons pas frais là... :rateau:



Je m'excuse monsieur le policier, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute, je n'ai mis que mon autoportrait photobooth comme tout le monde et c'est eux qui m'harcèle. Il faut avouez que je ne suis qu'une pauvre victime dans toute cette histoire!
D'abord on m'accuse de ne pas avoir 13 ans ou plus et après on me questionne sur ma vie privée Il faut les punir!


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse monsieur le policier, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute, je n'ai mis que mon autoportrait photobooth comme tout le monde et c'est eux qui m'harcèle. Il faut avouez que je ne suis qu'une pauvre victime dans toute cette histoire!
> D'abord on m'accuse de ne pas avoir 13 ans ou plus et après on me questionne sur ma vie privée Il faut les punir!



ah madame... facile de se faire plein d'admirateurs ici vu le nombre de morfales !


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah madame... facile de se faire plein d'admirateurs ici vu le nombre de morfales !



+1


----------



## ficelle (29 Mai 2006)

revenons à nos moutons...






ps : remi, tu ne trouves pas que la mary à un faux air de boulette ?


----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

pour bien commencer la matinée ... 






une autre plus actuelle (je suis au boulot ^^ & jet termine dans 3h30):




ultra bonne journée à toute et à tous !


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> r


C'est quoi comme marque le PQ?


----------



## marygreenwood (29 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ps : remi, tu ne trouves pas que la mary à un faux air de boulette ?



Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ça


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ça




juste ça...


----------



## ficelle (3 Juin 2006)

effet macbook....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2006)

Mimi la tite ficelle


----------



## bengilli (7 Juin 2006)

nouveau joujou


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ps : remi, tu ne trouves pas que la mary à un faux air de boulette ?



ouais, aussi mignonne que la boulette !! 

embrasse bien la boulette de ma part à ce propos, j'ai pas été à la hauteur la dernière fois, je connais pas assez Green Day et j'étais un peu speed ! Promis, je promets de venir faire un concours de grimaces avec l'imbattable boulette dès que je peux !   

ps : hey, c'est moi qui fait des autoportraits dans tes chiottes normalement !   

ps 2 : au fait, pourquoi t'as démonté ma douche ?!! je fais comment maintenant quand je viens dormir sous le canapé ?!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2006)

Je crois que je m'en remettrai tjrs pas de PhotoBooth


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2006)

T'as changée la déco, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Bien bien bien... Voilà voilà...  
J'ai mis des liens vers ce thread sur pas mal de sites islamistes pour rassurer nos amis sur la bonne santé de l'Occident Chrétien...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'as changée la déco, non?


toujours pareil non  :love: sauf pour le Mac et le chat


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

Ca fait peur...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

Allez un p'tit coup de Photo Booth


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2006)

Un petit gommage ne serait pas superflu


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un petit gommage ne serait pas superflu



Un peu d'huile d'olive, et qques heures sur un futon feront l'affaire


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai réservé mon vendredi dimanche samedi


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réservé mon vendredi dimanche samedi



:love:


----------



## landrih (30 Juin 2006)

oups 
comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans les messages????


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2006)

landrih a dit:
			
		

> oups
> comment on fait pour mettre une photo dans les messages????




Clique sur l'icône orange dans ma signature.


----------



## landrih (30 Juin 2006)

je crois que ca marche...!!!!!


----------



## landrih (30 Juin 2006)

merci pour l info


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Idem sur mon iMac G5 !
> @+


+ 1
C'est l'effet 10.4.7 ou QT 7.1.2 ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

no comment ! :love:


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

"ON" VA EN FINALE !


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est qui, ça !?


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2006)

sur ce...






:hein:


----------



## Grug2 (8 Juillet 2006)

on ne doute pas du candidat de l'UMP, par contre pour le PS, le casting continu&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2006)

Quoi ?! qu'est ce que tu dis ? répètes ?!


----------



## ultrabody (8 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?! qu'est ce que tu dis ? répètes ?!
> ...



MDR!


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> "ON" VA EN FINALE !




Queen :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2006)

les lendemains difficiles...


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

ma nouvelle coupe...








ps : merci à darkromz pour son prêt capillaire.....


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

incroyable... tout le monde s'y met....


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> incroyable... tout le monde s'y met....


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

en direct des coulisses....


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2006)

Réaction du papa du kiwiwi.....






... les joies du direct !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2006)

PhotoBooth a chauffé ce w-e, pour le plus grand plaisir des petits et des grands.


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> PhotoBooth a chauffé ce w-e, pour le plus grand plaisir des petits et des grands.




_ouiiiiii.... je suis graaaaaaaaaaand.... rhaaaaaaaaaaa lovely !! :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: _


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

attention aux piqures de mouches...


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

:affraid:


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ouiiiiii.... je suis graaaaaaaaaaand.... rhaaaaaaaaaaa lovely !! :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: _



Ah ?

C'est toi que l'on devine avec les lunettes vertes au fond ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> C'est toi que l'on devine avec les lunettes vertes au fond ?



_non mais ya J. à gauche et à droite... imagine avec deux J. ... rhaa le pied !!!!:rose::love::love::love::love::love::love:_


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juillet 2006)

_Banni du sujet_


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _non mais ya J. à gauche et à droite... imagine avec deux J. ... rhaa le pied !!!!:rose::love::love::love::love::love::love:_


Josiane, c'est pas très beau comme prénom.

Mais j'imagine qu'on s'y fait à la longue.

(sinon, c'est vrai qu'elle a du charme)


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Josiane, c'est pas très beau comme prénom.
> 
> Mais j'imagine qu'on s'y fait à la longue.
> 
> (sinon, c'est vrai qu'elle a du charme)


_
c'est à moi que tu causes ?
_


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2006)

il y a une sorte de photobooth sur le K800i....






enfin ça s'appelle FaceWarp !


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Dans ma prochaine vie je veux etre un Foguenne ! :love:


----------



## misterbizz (23 Juillet 2006)

salut j ai retrouvé quelque seance de photo boot, ma fille comme tous les petits d'ailleur s'eclate avec.Remarquez elle as de la force dans les bras et j'ai la peau tres élastique :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut j ai retrouvé quelque seance de photo boot, ma fille comme tous les petits d'ailleur s'eclate avec.Remarquez elle as de la force dans les bras et j'ai la peau tres élastique :rateau:




peut mieux faire.... essaye encore une fois 

apple devrait rebaptiser le macbook en macbooth !


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut j ai retrouvé quelque seance de photo boot, ma fille comme tous les petits d'ailleur s'eclate avec.Remarquez elle as de la force dans les bras et j'ai la peau tres élastique :rateau:


A premiere vue elle a déja pas mal d'années de culturisme à son actif la petite.


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas d'aujourd'hui...


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

toujours pere et fille, avec option copine....


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz en pleine forme !


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

les sales mômes*






*deja posté oui, mais dans un autre sujet !


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

let me introduce my friends....


----------



## momo-fr (25 Juillet 2006)

Le MacBook est arrivé hier... PhotoBooth aussi :





















Faites attention aux effets indésirables :


----------



## ficelle (31 Juillet 2006)

merci de rester le sujet... et de parler de ça dans un forum technique


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2006)

Oh oui :love: continuons ce thread et poste-nous encore tes jolis photomatons Ficelle  :love:


----------



## joubichou (3 Août 2006)




----------



## alex42 (4 Août 2006)

Rire tout seul en regardant sa t&#234;te, merci photobooth !!


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2006)




----------



## jahrom (4 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ppppprrrrtttttt




Oh, toi, t'as pété avec ton col roulé ?!!!


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oh, toi, t'as pété avec ton col roulé ?!!!




Hein ?????????    
Tu veux dire que la tête de quelqu'un qui vient de lâcher une caisse ???  





Je suis pas déménageur pourtant.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?????????
> Tu veux dire que la t&#234;te de quelqu'un qui vient de l&#226;cher une caisse ???
> 
> 
> ...




Pas voyageur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

Ma galerie Photobooth en ligne


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


On se croirait dans Dragon Ball Z    super ton "hairdo"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Carton Jaune, on ne cite pas les photos._



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2006)

Juste l'effet miroir, parce-que quand même, faut pas déconner...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> photo



10 doigts et 3 yeux ? Impressionnant !


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Juste l'effet miroir, parce-que quand même, faut pas déconner...



:afraid: 

Bonjour Monsieur ça va bien ?
Un petit café vous ferait-il plaisir ? 

:afraid:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

Je vous présente Lilou ...


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente Lilou ...
> 
> ​





BackCat ??!!!   :hein:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> BackCat ??!!!   :hein:



Elle vient d'une autre planete ..   si si :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

C'est quoi ce gros truc qui lui a poussé sur le crâne??????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente Lilou ...
> 
> photo


Enchanté, Lilou.  



Avec les mains :






Qui suis-je ?


----------



## PommeQ (13 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce gros truc qui lui a poussé sur le crâne??????



Un cerveau


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2006)

L&#224; je viens juste de me r&#233;veiller et j'ai la gu... dans le c.. apr&#232;s la tr&#232;s dure soir&#233;e d'hier soir compl&#232;tement pas raisonnable... :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; je viens juste de me r&#233;veiller et j'ai la gu... dans le c.. apr&#232;s la tr&#232;s dure soir&#233;e d'hier soir compl&#232;tement pas raisonnable... :love:



La fleur derri&#232;re toi elle rigole bien  

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2006)

oui mais non; je suis en train d'&#233;merger l&#224;


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

:affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2006)

Sinon dans le genre Me, myself and I...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

:sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2006)

on dirait un ET


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Quelle contraste !!   La belle et la bête


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

---> pour ceux qui se posent la question, il n'y a que ma main sur cette image  :rose:






 ---> la main de Fatma


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

(quel temps pourri, aujourd'hui, rien d'autre à foutre... :rateau: )


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

- Oh, juste un doigt...











 :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

ROFL Fredintosh


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2006)

Quel artiste ce Fredintosh ! 








Suivez mon doigt : je suis juste en dessous.


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2006)

:love: :love: :love: 








​


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vous êtes trois soeurs jumelles, c'est ça ?    :love:


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vous &#234;tes trois soeurs jumelles, c'est &#231;a ?


Ahh&#8230; les demoiselles de Rochefort :love:

Dommage pour les rennaises, les angevines et les autres.

Coucou JM !


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2006)

deux verres de Myrte plus loin....  :mouais:






​


----------



## Syusuke (15 Août 2006)

hahahahha jaime bien les doigts = fortiche fredintosh, dommage j'ai pas ce logiciel u_u


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ahh les demoiselles de Rochefort :love:
> 
> Dommage pour les rennaises, les angevines et les autres.
> 
> Coucou JM !




Héhéhé !!  
Hello Adriano. 









			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> deux verres de Myrte plus loin....  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Il en reste ?


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il en reste ?


Fais gaffe à ton foie, jean marc !
Je me souviens de la quantité de ****** que nous avons ingérée lors de mon passage à Rennes !


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2006)

et il en reste encore de la Myrte de chez PAtoch...  :rateau:   

:love::love::love::love:​


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ?
On bave b&#234;tement devant &#231;a ?

Faut pas faire des trucs comme &#231;a (euh si plein !!!!!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2006)

Tu veux un kleenex®?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un kleenex®?...




*NAN, à ce stade*
il n'y a plus que la douche...



:rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un kleenex®?...


Trop tard&#8230;   

[edit : 'tain j'ai du boulot moi demain, un max de boulot&#8230; et voil&#224;-t-y pas que la macelene d&#233;barque avec un air de "non, rien de rien" et je reste coll&#233; &#224; mon &#233;cran. Tu vas voir le commentaire !]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Ouch... :rateau:

Evidemment, &#231;a d&#233;pend, &#231;a d&#233;passe, forc&#233;ment !! 
Bises mes trois belles !!! :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2006)




----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

Oul&#224; !!.... 

hummm.... 

_ P.S : c'est bon, starmac est couch&#233;...._


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2006)

Vous êtes chauds bouillants en ce moment !  Continuez ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

encore un site que je vais devoir mettre sous contr&#244;le parental  

'tain mon fils s'int&#233;resse tant au Mac :mouais: 

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; , il n'y a pas que le Mac dans la vie :love: 

PS: pas trop mal &#224; la t&#234;te ce matin ?


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : c'est bon, starmac est couché....


Oui, couché et bien accompagné


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Pour 2 Kgs de tomates vertes pelées et débarrassées des trognons et des pas bons trucs, prévoir 1,800 Kg de sucre en poudre.
2 beaux citrons, du gingembre


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Encore oublié de payer la facture EDF


----------



## mado (15 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pour 2 Kgs de tomates vertes pelées et débarrassées des trognons et des pas bons trucs, prévoir 1,800 Kg de sucre en poudre.
> 2 beaux citrons, du gingembre



Je me demande si c'est vraiment raisonnable de mettre du gingembre finalement


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si c'est vraiment raisonnable de mettre du gingembre finalement


ça dépend pour qui.......


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si c'est vraiment raisonnable de mettre du gingembre finalement


En effet 
j'en connais un qui n'a définitivement besoin de rien pour démarrer au 1/4 de tour.

Mais, pourquoi vous regardez tous dans ma direction ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

Dans ces lieux, il n'y en a pas qu'un.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En effet
> j'en connais un qui n'a définitivement besoin de rien pour démarrer au 1/4 de tour.
> 
> Mais, pourquoi vous regardez tous dans ma direction ?



Et ton 2ème prénom c'est Modeste ? 

Profitez tant que vous n'avez pas encore atteint l'âge canonique de certain vieux loup qui traine par ici


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Août 2006)

a moi...








mais aussi:






et


----------



## Lastrada (2 Septembre 2006)

Et hop, premier regard d'une Pc&#233;iste forcen&#233;e sur un Mac. 

Elle va craquer, c'est une question de temps.




_Bon, j'ai un peu forc&#233; le destin, hein, il faut donner sa chance au produit._


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Photo Booth n'a l'air de rien comme ça, mais c'est un sacré aimant à PCéiste


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Warflo (7 Septembre 2006)

image ici car trop lourde...


----------



## lumai (13 Septembre 2006)

Hop j'ai fait joujou l'autre jour !


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2006)

Même jour, autre effet !


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est de naissance le truc rouge sur ton visage, ou seulement apr&#232;s une soir&#233;e arros&#233;e ?


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2006)

Bah &#224; force de soir&#233;es trop arros&#233;es, tu sais, la couperose s'installe :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bah à force de soirées trop arrosées, tu sais, la couperose s'installe :rose:



Couperose, couperose ... on s'approche quand même du naevus


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bah à force de soirées trop arrosées, tu sais, la couperose s'installe :rose:



J'ai un pote, y picollait tellement qu'il avait la carte des vins sous les yeux.


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bah à force de soirées trop arrosées, tu sais, la couperose s'installe :rose:





Bah, c'est pas avec ce que tu bois !    :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Bah, c'est pas avec ce que tu bois !    :love:



T'as pas vu a quelle vitesse elle absorbe les verres de Stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2006)

Une véritable éponge en effet !


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Une véritable éponge en effet !



C'est plus classe qu'une serpillière


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2006)

Pfff ! tu ferais mieux de remplir ton frigo au lieu de m&#233;dire !


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_aheum...
_


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980319 a dit:
			
		

> _aheum...
> _



Oui Monsieur alèm ? vous vouliez dire quelque chose ?


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_euh... non rien... 
_


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oui Monsieur al&#232;m ? vous vouliez dire quelque chose ?
> 
> La grenouille d&#233;masqu&#233;e


----------



## bengilli (24 Septembre 2006)

Une petite s&#233;rie ici.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben en fait, j'ai un truc Photobooth...




Avec un bout de quelqu'un...  ​


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> Une petite série ici.


Les admins de ce forum, ils sont complètement jetés et ils ont des copains chelous et ça n'inquiète personne.
Et bin.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Les admins de ce forum, ils sont complètement jetés et ils ont des copains chelous et ça n'inquiète personne.
> Et bin.



Avec ce qui traine ici, forcément ça déteint...


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avec ce qui traine ici, forcément ça déteint...


Alors arrête d'avoir une mauvaise influence sur eux comme ça.


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Les admins de ce forum, ils sont complètement jetés et ils ont des copains chelous et ça n'inquiète personne.
> Et bin.



_disons que si tu remontes plus en arrière (dans le bar au hasard), tu verras que nous ne sommes qu'une bande de fous furieux...  à ton avis, il vient d'où le *Sauvage* de AES ? 

faudrait pas nous prendre pour des bleuzailles, les conneries que vous faites, nous les avons faites en pire...  qui sait, il se cache peut-être derrière trois modérateurs, les pires floodeurs que les forums mac ont du supporter...  (allez je t'aide, ya un faux breton et deux MGZ dont le chef et celui qui a un titre honorifique)


et si je te disais qu'avant l'iPod, c'était avec sa clarinette contre-basse que bengilli faisait subir les pis outrages aux nioubes... _


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982379 a dit:
			
		

> _(allez je t'aide, ya un faux breton et deux MGZ dont le chef et celui qui a un titre honorifique)_



Je sais. 

_



et si je te disais qu'avant l'iPod, c'était avec sa clarinette contre-basse que bengilli faisait subir les pis outrages aux nioubes...  

Cliquez pour agrandir...

Chouette. La clarinette revient à la mode en ce moment non ? _


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Revenons à des valeurs plus biblique sur ce forum...

Y a trop de c*l, et trop de trop, tue le trop ...

Il faut E V A N G E L I S E R ...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2006)

Tu fais un peu Lionel de MacBidouille l&#224;...  Sur le fond, et sur la forme.


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_ah Lionel est catholique ?

Hmmmmmm... 

 Lionel et Shal&#244;m... 
_


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Peu importe ..

Les valeurs spirituelles d'un lendemain de ...:rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)

Ultra slim ton book   ... d'ailleurs t'en reviens pas


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

C'EST LE NOUVEAU MBP 20"


----------



## PommeQ (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'EST LE NOUVEAU MBP 20"



:love:  

Trop de la chance :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (24 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu vois Craquounette blablabla...​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (24 Septembre 2006)

photo1 sur mon Macbook tout neuf !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> photo1 sur mon Macbook tout neuf !!!



Ah... Oui... C'est sûr que là ça le fait moins...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben en fait, j'ai un truc Photobooth...
> 
> _non, m&#234;me pas toi_​
> Avec un bout de quelqu'un...  ​



Fais gaffe... Tu as une Sofi sur l'&#233;paule...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (24 Septembre 2006)

> Ah... Oui... C'est sûr que là ça le fait moins...


il faut essayer tous les styles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> il faut essayer tous les styles


Certes... Remarque, au moins tu es sûre de ne pas voir Alem débarquer sur béquille...


----------



## Malow (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

Malow! Tu fais iech'... Tu sais bien que tu joues hors-catégories...

Laisse une chance aux autres!


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2006)

Malow, tu me fais de l'effet...


----------



## Lastrada (24 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je sens que ça vient



Poussez, madame, poussez !!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2006)

Au travail ! la société de consommation réclame ses sacrifices  ..

Allez travailler pour vos patrons ou mieux pour l'état providence, qui dépensera les fruits de votre labeur ...

Vive l'opium, vive le peuple, vive la lutte des classes ...

Au boulot ...


----------



## Lastrada (25 Septembre 2006)

Mais t'en as combien des big jim ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

Je vous jure, c'est pas mon fils !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je vous jure, c'est pas mon fils !







*Ouais l'agent Orange*
ça a fait des dégâts pas possibles...


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je vous jure, c'est pas mon fils !





Me dis pas que c'est..... Malow ???!!!!   :affraid:


----------



## Malow (29 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Me dis pas que c'est..... Malow ???!!!!   :affraid:




Gagné...!!!!


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2006)

Malow a dit:


> Gagné...!!!!


Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais sur les genoux de Jahrom


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)

bon apéro à tous


----------



## Tyite Bulle (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3730/mypictureeq3.jpg







C'est toi le chat de Gelluck ?


----------



## PommeQ (3 Octobre 2006)




----------



## bugman (4 Octobre 2006)

Bisous ?


----------



## joubichou (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Oh un cul de poule


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

... Comment qu'il s'est mal épilé le maillot, lui!!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Il ressemble de plus en plus à son avatar


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)

lol, ça faisait longtemps....







ps : c'est pas ma main


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)

pas besoin d'effets à la con.....


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

_Coucou  Jmeu ! _


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)

parceque tu connais JME ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> parceque tu connais JME ?



oui...


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4001100 a dit:
			
		

> oui...



même pas vrai....


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2006)

vu qu'on parle de JME....


----------



## joubichou (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2006)

c'est steve jobs ?


----------



## joubichou (9 Octobre 2006)

en effet je ressemble de plus en plus à SJ


----------



## joubichou (9 Octobre 2006)

la preuve


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Petit côté autruche quand même


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Petit côté autruche quand même



oui


----------



## joubichou (9 Octobre 2006)

c'est mignon une autruche,comme Odré


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas dit le contraire :love:


----------



## joubichou (11 Octobre 2006)

d'aucuns vont croire que je me suis fait greffer la **** à KIKI


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

ça fait mal ?


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

çà fait peur ici :affraid:

bon,ok j'me désabonne de suite, j'ai pas fotofou


----------



## rachmede (13 Octobre 2006)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

_aheummm..._


----------



## joubichou (13 Octobre 2006)

bientot l'heure du pèrniflard,j'entre en lévitation :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

Grouink !!


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2006)

Au moins, tu peux dormir sur tes 2 oreilles, toi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Grouink !!
> 
> ...[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2006)

Pour inaugurer ma nouvelle machine (un pur bonheur par ailleurs :love: )


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Octobre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 12244


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (14 Octobre 2006)




----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 12244



Dans un monde réellement renversé, le vrai est un moment du faux: cite tes sources john E.... respect à Guy Debord


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Un ptit portrait au passage


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Novembre 2006)

Un ptit sourire ca aurait &#233;t&#233; pas mal quand m&#234;me


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)




----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

bouh!!!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (2 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> Dans un monde réellement renversé, le vrai est un moment du faux: cite tes sources john E.... respect à Guy Debord




Mea culpa, J'ai oublié de mettre la référence...aucune volonté de ma part de reprendre à mon compte cette réflexion. A bien y regarder j'accomplis là, inconsciemment, le projet de Debord qui incitait au remploi de son texte qu'il considère comme librement utilisable.
Soit... je comprends ta remarque et suis confus de cet outrage aux règles académiques.


----------



## freakstepper (2 Novembre 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Mea culpa, J'ai oublié de mettre la référence...aucune volonté de ma part de reprendre à mon compte cette réflexion. A bien y regarder j'accomplis là, inconsciemment, le projet de Debord qui incitait au remploi de son texte qu'il considère comme librement utilisable.
> Soit... je comprends ta remarque et suis confus de cet outrage aux règles académiques.



oui m'enfin bon c'est pô grave hein...
ceci dit concernant le réemploi de son texte Debord ne parlait pas de réemploi littéral mais plutôt de potlach!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Ouais... enfin on s'en fout non ? :mouais:


----------



## ultrabody (2 Novembre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## freakstepper (3 Novembre 2006)

i feel good....


----------



## eyescarz (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## freakstepper (8 Novembre 2006)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Jack ? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

eyescarz a dit:


> on ne cite pas plus sin on a pas demand&#233; avant



T'as pas de la famille au nouveau mexique, toi ? du c&#244;t&#233; d'area fifty one ? :modo:

sinon, moi, j'ai pas fotobousse, avec funny photographer, je peux ?





qui aurait une aspirine ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Cadeau. Pour toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4052380 a dit:
			
		

> Cadeau. Pour toi



Ça, c'est gentil


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Je savais qu'en &#233;crivant &#231;a, je ferais au moins plaisir &#224; quelqu'un


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

Au r&#233;veil ce matin midi... je trouve que j'ai encore l'air assez "fra&#238;che" malgr&#233; la rude soir&#233;e pass&#233;e hier ce matin en ville  (&#224; mon avis je dois avoir l'amour en t&#234;te :love:  )


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien les r&#233;veils, ma foi !....... :rose: :love:

_&#199;a donne envie de reprendre ton portrait et de crayonner le "hors cadre"..... _


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

oui chez Tyite Bulle on fait aussi les poupées gonflables ... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> oui chez Tyite Bulle on fait aussi les poupées gonflables ... :rateau:



_*ouch !  :love: :love: 

  *_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

ou tu as une tr&#232;s grande bouche naturellement, ou ce n'est pas photobooth


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

ma bouche+photobooth = ce truc lol

hey dites donc monsieur le mod&#233;rateur ? il me semble qu'on ne cite pas les photos


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ma bouche+photobooth = ce truc lol
> 
> hey dites donc monsieur le modérateur ? il me semble qu'on ne cite pas les photos



*quelqu'un a cité une photo ? oussa ?!!   
*


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

là là un ptit peu plus haut :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_vraiment, j'vois pas...

dis, en passant, chez Tyitte Bulle :love:, vous auriez pu placer la valve &#224; un autre endroit... _


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

connaisseur ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_


Tyite Bulle a dit:



			connaisseur ? :rose:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui, j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; offert une &#224; un ami de mes parents qui aimait bien tater les fesses d'une de mes copines... donc oui.   

_

hors-sujet !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

sympa comme cadeau   et quel a &#233;t&#233; la r&#233;action lol ?


edit: totalement HS !


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> sympa comme cadeau   et quel a été la réaction lol ?
> 
> 
> edit: totalement HS !



_il l'a plutot bien pris (je ne veux pas dire par là qu'il l'a essayé sur place ) et a compris qu'il valait mieux ça que mon poing sur l'aile gauche de son nez... _

fin de la tarentelle !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Novembre 2006)

oui chef :love: 

A vos autoportraits, même pas cap de faire pire muahahaha (oui tu avais dis juste je suis barrée :rateau: )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

A moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

Un autre


----------



## leax (28 Novembre 2006)

Dsl ! mdr !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2006)

leax a dit:


> Dsl ! mdr !



La deuxi&#232;me, sur la miniature, j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait LCCM  :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Novembre 2006)

Encore
...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Novembre 2006)

Bouuuuuh !!!


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2006)

Grace une personne bien aimable j'ai retrouvé photobooth
En remerciement, voilà un premier autoportrait souriant


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de découvrir cette application chez des amis et c'est vraiment top.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## desertea (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

Angie, encore un lendemain de la veille, d&#233;cid&#233;ment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Angie, encore un lendemain de la veille, décidément...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/637/medium/Photo_72.jpg



C'est sur que ça a bien l'air d'un lendemain de veille, mais malgré ça, j'en connais beaucoup qui, dès la veille du lendemain paraissent ... Comment dire ... Moins attrayantes :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

Heureusement pour moi :love: je n'avais pas trop la t&#234;te dans le c...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2006)

a tiens, j'ai essayer photobooth avec un truc qui passait


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, j'ai essayer photobooth avec un truc qui passait
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/tagada.jpg




Toi, faut toujours que tu ramènes ta fraise


----------



## miz_ici (21 Décembre 2006)

1,5 Ko! Tu pourais m' en envoyer quelques unes quand meme ! Tu peut contacter UPS pour la livraison je te donnerais mon adresse par MP :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, j'ai essayer photobooth avec un truc qui passait







C'est un autoportrait PhotoBouffe, en fait !


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, j'ai essayer photobooth avec un truc qui passait


Le vorace


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le vorace



Cher &#233;tudiant69, par ces temps de jingle bells, de peace and love, de paix dans le monde, de ripaille endiabl&#233;e autour d'un homme en rouge et d'un nouveau n&#233;, customis&#233; et sponsoris&#233; par Pampers, je fais acte de piti&#233; &#224; ton encontre. Si tu cites la photo, m&#234;me celle de Mackie, il ne te sera pas offert de fraises Tagada, mais tu auras la visite du p&#232;re fouettard de portfolio qui te punira avec justesse. Ne me remercie pas et que l'esprit de No&#235;l soit avec toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... tu auras la visite du père fouettard de portfolio qui te punira avec justesse.



Il cogne dur en ce moment, le salopiaud...


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2006)

Pfiouuu ! Je savais pas que j'avais un aussi gros nez !


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Pfiouuu ! Je savais pas que j'avais un aussi gros nez !







Arlette !!!! Sors de ce corps !!! :mouais:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Pfiouuu ! Je savais pas que j'avais un aussi gros nez !




    :love:


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

gros nez donc forcément gros doigt....


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2006)

Ca va, je ne me trouve pas encore trop la tête dans le c... après ce week-end de fête non-stop, quoi qu'un peu de repos ne me fera pas de mal


----------



## ultrabody (29 Décembre 2006)

Plus que Vendredi Soir, et samedi matin 10h je serai en week end...

c'est ma 3ième nuit au boulot, avec l'effet "Caméra thermique", je pourrai certainement caché quelques cernes ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Moi ? Une große bouche ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Décembre 2006)

Allez, hop, un petit instantané


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouai !

Ca fait look rétro !


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

3 km à pieds , ça use , ça use ...


----------



## r0m1 (29 Décembre 2006)

la mouette a dit:
			
		

> photo de profil...




C'est marrant, pendant un moment on a eu ton profil gauche, maintenant c'est ton profil droit.... faudrait voir à regarder ton écran maintenant...quand t'aura-t-on de face ???


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2007)

j'ai un creux


----------



## ultrabody (4 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un creux
> 
> ...




t'as réussi .... tu m'as donné faim !!!!


----------



## Aladisse (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Janvier 2007)

Je suis chez moi (malade ) alors avant de me mettre à mon DM de maths je fait mumuse...



Musclor !









:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/1512/photo166wl6.jpg


And after the keynote, how is it ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai 12 mois pour vendre mes Sony Ericsson


----------



## desertea (13 Janvier 2007)

Une nuit agitée !!


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Une nuit agitée !!



Du paracetamol et c'est reparti.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tweek (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Janvier 2007)

Un petit lendemain de degustation de champagne ...






Bon dimanche à vous !


----------



## migonmac (15 Janvier 2007)

Aller j'me lance !!!


----------



## desertea (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2007)

Petit achat impulsif des soldes :love:


----------



## tweek (16 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Petit achat impulsif des soldes :love:



C'est pas un isolant en verre pour poteaux electriques ?

Jolie lampe :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Petit achat impulsif des soldes :love:


Qui essaies-tu d'hypnotiser avec un tel regard ?!.....


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi  on vient de se parler de nos soldes


----------



## desertea (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (18 Janvier 2007)

desertea a dit:


>



moi je te vois plutot en bleu ....  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

je confirme 

une p'tite photo &#224; l'arrache  je viens de rentrer du travail, j'ai donn&#233; une formation d'introduction sur les Macs toute la journ&#233;e, me suis chop&#233;e un tit chinois au passage en rentrant :love: je me sens calme ce soir


----------



## desertea (18 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je confirme
> 
> une p'tite photo à l'arrache  je viens de rentrer du travail, j'ai donné une formation d'introduction sur les Macs toute la journée, me suis chopée un tit chinois au passage en rentrant :love: je me sens calme ce soir



Il était bon ce p'tit chinois


----------



## desertea (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

'fait froid .....


----------



## Melounette (27 Janvier 2007)

Mon premier autoportrait photobooth 


Woohé, j'suis meugnonne.:love:


----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Mon premier autoportrait photobooth
> ...
> Woohé, j'suis meugnonne.:love:



L'invisible Melounette ....


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Woohé, j'suis meugnonne.:love:


j'préfère l'intégrale :love:  :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Janvier 2007)

Elle a pas les yeux en face des trous  !


----------



## Loris (27 Janvier 2007)

les crayons de couleursfont ressortir mes yeux bleux...


----------



## ultrabody (28 Janvier 2007)

allez un peu foufou ...

la france champion du monde au hand !!!!
on va essayer d'éviter le coup de boule ...


----------



## desertea (29 Janvier 2007)

ici


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2007)

Moment de pure folie avec mon ami Geoffrey  :love:


----------



## Loris (31 Janvier 2007)

qui a dit que j'avait une tete de morue?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

moi...


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

*mais comment font ceux qui n'ont pas photobooth ?*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

J'ai bien photobooth mais pas d'isight ...


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Moi j'ai les deux, mais avec les doigts &#231;a marche aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

moi j'ai les 2


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

terrible ce que tu r&#233;ussis &#224; faire avec les 2 doigts


----------



## ultrabody (4 Février 2007)

allez une avant de partir supporter mes collègues de badminton pour le trounoi de Tremblay ... ^^

Bonne journée  à toutes et à tous ...

Enfin du soleil en Ile de France

ça fait du bien ....


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> allez une avant de partir supporter mes collègues de badminton pour le trounoi de Tremblay ... ^^
> 
> Bonne journée  à toutes et à tous ...
> 
> ...





Aheum.... T'es sûr de vouloir laisser ton pooth levé comme ça ?


----------



## ultrabody (4 Février 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Aheum.... T'es sûr de vouloir laisser ton pooth levé comme ça ?



je n'ai pas très bien compris.. 


peut ete bien que oui..

je n'ai pas gardé les 2 pouces en l'aire lors de la journée... j'ai applaudi les beaux gestes et la victoire des collègues ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> je n'ai pas très bien compris..
> 
> 
> peut ete bien que oui..
> ...



Hum ... Comment dire ? Regarde bien la photo, et note l'aspect que prend ton pouce du fait de l'angle particulier sous lequel elle a été prise. Au vu de ton style habituel de contribution, je dirais que c'est totalement involontaire, mais il n'en reste pas moins que ...


----------



## ultrabody (5 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ... Comment dire ? Regarde bien la photo, et note l'aspect que prend ton pouce du fait de l'angle particulier sous lequel elle a été prise. Au vu de ton style habituel de contribution, je dirais que c'est totalement involontaire, mais il n'en reste pas moins que ...



:hein:  ... dire que je me suis presque appliqué pour qu'on voit mes 2 pouces ...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> :hein:  ... dire que je me suis presque appliqu&#233; pour qu'on voit mes 2 doigts ...:rateau:




2 c'est comme cela


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> :hein:  ... dire que je me suis presque appliqu&#233; pour qu'on voit mes 2 pouces ...:rateau:





Princess Tatav a dit:


> 2 c'est comme cela
> 
> image​



Wouah ! 2 pouces sur la m&#234;me main !

Qu'est-ce qu'on peut pas faire avec PhotoBooth quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> 2 c'est comme cela
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7018/photo3xy8.jpg​



Euuuh ... Princess, c'est bien ça que tu voulais qu'on voit dans ton post ?


----------



## ultrabody (5 Février 2007)

je suis désolé ...

j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre ... c'est pas faute d'essayer .. pourtant j'essaie d'être neutre ... pas possible ...:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> je suis d&#233;sol&#233; ...
> 
> j'ai vraiment du mal &#224; comprendre ... c'est pas faute d'essayer .. pourtant j'essaie d'&#234;tre neutre ... pas possible ...:hein:



Si tu parles de mon post juste avant le tien, c'est &#224; Princess que je m'adressait.. si c'est des "commentaires" sur ta photo, alors disons que ton pouce, dans le contexte d&#233;brid&#233; (hum, doux euph&#233;misme ) du forum &#233;voque pour certains esprits "sous la ceinture" autre chose qu'un pouce. d&#233;sol&#233; de n'&#234;tre plus explicite, des enfants innocents et un Dark Tintin sont susceptibles de nous lire :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

ce qui serait bien, c'est de lui expliquer en MP&#8230; ou dire phallique&#8230; mais qu'on arr&#234;te maintenant&#8230; et qu'on revienne au sujet&#8230; merci&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (6 Février 2007)

Mouais et puis faut vraiment avoir l'esprit mal tourné, hein.Pffff

Bon, bon, bon, je me fais une overdose de photobooth en ce moment. C'est nawak.
Voici mon effet préféré, ça me donne dix ans de moins, même avec mes lunettes de mémère. Préconisé d'en faire une tous les matins.:bebe: Et en plus ça fait une belle booth. Mouhahaha





Je suis belle en Apple.:loveNon, ne me dites pas "seulement en Apple", ne brisez pas mes illusions)
Edit : Bon par contre, l'effet "oeil de poisson", il est déjà au naturel chez moi. Du coup, il me sert à rien.:mouais:


----------



## ultrabody (11 Février 2007)

en BD..

mais qu'est ce que je dessine bien .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2007)

Oui je sais, quelle t&#234;te 

Me sens en forme  premier jour de mon nouveau travail &#224; Li&#232;ge (je viens d'avoir une formation de quasi 3 semaines &#224; Bruxelles), j'ai vraiment l'impression d'&#234;tre un poisson dans l'eau l&#224;


----------



## ultrabody (22 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Oui je sais, quelle tête
> 
> Me sens en forme  premier jour de mon nouveau travail à Liège (je viens d'avoir une formation de quasi 3 semaines à Bruxelles), j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être un poisson dans l'eau là



il ne manque plus que l'eau ... ^^


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2007)

Là je reviens de chez le coiffeur :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2007)

J'espère qu'il ne t'a pas fait payer !

Vu la mèche qu'il a laissée


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2007)

euuuuuh


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2007)

j'aime bien l'effet sur le bo&#238;tier 

ou en sepia


----------



## EMqA (10 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Là je reviens de chez le coiffeur :love:



Ca fait quelques paires de semaines que je n'ai pas vu le mien.
Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## macaronique (10 Mars 2007)

Après avoir avalé un petit trou noir afin de maigrir (c'est une longue histoire  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mars 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2007)

en direct du taf, CAMi à Liège  :love: Angie pour vous servir  ...


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Une bi&#232;re, steupl&#233; ! 

 

_Ah ?! C'est pas l'endroit ?!.. _


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en direct du taf, CAMi à Liège  :love: Angie pour vous servir  ...



ah bas la concurrence  



tirhum a dit:


> Une bière, steuplé !
> 
> 
> 
> _Ah ?! C'est pas l'endroit ?!.. _



euh c'est pas loin :rateau:


----------



## tweek (16 Mars 2007)

3:28 du matin: résoudre un bug sous IE 6. :love: 








génial


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah bas la concurrence



gnagnagnagna  portnawak d'abord :love: nous on est en Gelbique, à Liège, vous pas :love:


----------



## elKBron (16 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> *photo d'un gars la nuit en train de resoudre un pb avec IE6*
> 
> 
> 3:28 du matin: résoudre un bug sous IE 6. :love:
> ...


Je me posais la question suivante : est-il légal d'avoir sur un forum une photo d'un gars tenant une cigarette à la main ? loin de moi l'idée d'être pénible, hein, c'est juste par curiosité... la loi étant parfois abérante, et moi, ne la connaissant pas sur ce point...


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Je me posais la question suivante : est-il légal d'avoir sur un forum une photo d'un gars tenant une cigarette à la main ? loin de moi l'idée d'être pénible, hein, c'est juste par curiosité... la loi étant parfois abérante, et moi, ne la connaissant pas sur ce point...



Tu es pénible.

Et puis, ce n'est pas une cigarette : c'est son doigt déformé par photobooth


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2007)

je ne pense pas que la loi s'applique aux forums...enfin j'esp&#232;re...:mouais:


----------



## tweek (16 Mars 2007)

Whoa ! Je pense que c'est un peu poussé loin. :rateau:  






Oui, la loi est abérante


----------



## ultrabody (16 Mars 2007)

allez !!! iiiiiiiiiha, je suis en vacance !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> 3:28 du matin: r&#233;soudre un bug sous IE 6. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah oui, t'as pas une t&#234;te de geek qui &#224; pass&#233; trop d'heures sur son ordi  

Avant qu'on dise que je spamme :


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/4550/photo301ka2.jpg
> 
> allez !!! iiiiiiiiiha, je suis en vacance !!



Bof bof bof, il y a moyen de faire mieux pire, bien mieux pire !


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> gnagnagnagna  portnawak d'abord :love: nous on est en Gelbique, à Liège, vous pas :love:



moi je ne suis nulle part


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Avant qu'on dise que je spamme :



ouais tu spammes   => 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'tit con


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Mars 2007)

tiens, bizarre... :s

Je la remets


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (27 Mars 2007)

putain, on voit rien


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> putain, on voit rien



Il a mis son masque de Zorro, c'est pour ça. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2007)

ayéééé, j'ai mes nouvelles lunettes :love: y a même du mauve dedans  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tweek (31 Mars 2007)

La grosse boîte noire derrière m'intéresse.


----------



## PawBroon (31 Mars 2007)

Comme ça tu es ton sur ton avec le boitage des pommes derrieres toi.

Jolie lunettes BTW.


----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Mars 2007)

Ah ouai la mouette, moi je faisais &#231;a ya pas si longtemps en fran&#231;ais avec des amis... R&#233;sultat la prof &#224; pas eu besoin de ciseaux pour avoir les m&#234;mes yeux que nous  (Vous me dites si mes blagues sont encore incompr&#233;hensibles hein)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

.




.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

.





.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> .
> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/pb09.jpg
> .​



Ça y est, le vlà qui se prend pour Louis XVI là ménant !


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2007)

Realisé sans trucages...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

bugman a dit:


> Realisé sans trucages...



mon p'tit , visiblement t'as pas eté embrassé par la bonne fée dans ton berceau


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2007)

Tatav faut pas se moquer de ceux qui sont d&#233;j&#224; handicap&#233;s par la nature...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tatav faut pas se moquer de ceux qui sont déjà handicapés par la nature...


Ça c'est ce que j'appelle plaider pour sa paroisse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tatav faut pas se moquer de ceux qui sont d&#233;j&#224; handicap&#233;s par la nature...



oui, tu as raison :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

je n'arrive pas a me decider si j'ai un penchant pour les oreilles ou la bouche en c'de poule


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2007)

Vous n'y connaissez rien à l'Art !


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2007)

Heureusement


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça c'est ce que j'appelle plaider pour sa paroisse.




Tiens, je sens qu'on va monter une assoc "Defendez les moches" nous deux


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mon p'tit , visiblement t'as pas eté embrassé par la bonne fée dans ton berceau



Et encore, visiblement, il a du discrètement retoucher la photo pour atténuer le plus horrible !


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2007)

*9 posts sans photo&#8230; ce n'est pas le bar ici&#8230; 
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4237634 a dit:
			
		

> *9 posts sans photo ce n'est pas le bar ici
> *



Vite ! Une photo !  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tweek (16 Avril 2007)

enfin l'après-midi, quoi 







just woke up


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

Waw, je viens de recevoir mon certificat du niveau Gold par Apple :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

T'as l'air vachement heureuse !...  :rateau: 


&#201;DIT : 





Modern__Thing a dit:


> et un grand sourire pour Tirhum, un !!!


:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Je comprends la réaction de iDuck, mais Tweek un petit sourire pour féliciter Modern_Thing    

Félicitations


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

et un grand sourire pour Tirhum, un !!!


----------



## tweek (19 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je comprends la réaction de iDuck, mais Tweek un petit sourire pour féliciter Modern_Thing


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2007)

L'un de mes premiers essais avec l'iSight de mon nouvel iMac 24", et Photo Booth. 






Marrant, ce truc.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Avril 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'un de mes premiers essais avec l'iSight de mon nouvel iMac 24", et Photo Booth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es r&#233;ussi &#224; combiner 2 effets ?     
Plus s&#233;rieusement on dirait que y'a plusieurs effets, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#224; cause du nobre d'objets pr&#233;sents...
(Si vous me comprenez pas c'est pas grave )


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2007)

un petit peu de soleil, c'est bon pour le moral et le halo de la peau  :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2007)

:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2007)

Black And Withe ^^


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2007)

On te dirait tout droit sorti de Tron


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On te dirait tout droit sorti de Tron


Un vrai faux-air du MCP en effet.


----------



## bugman (6 Mai 2007)

Mais heuuuuu ! Je ne suis pas une poupée !


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

et un sarko sta&#239;le pour la route :


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et un sarko staïle pour la route :
> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/Photo7.jpg​



Pas crédible, les canines ne dépassent même pas


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas crédible, les canines ne dépassent même pas


sisi elles depassent , regarde bien :


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mai 2007)

hop  petit portrait de début de printemps :love:


----------



## mistertitan (9 Mai 2007)

l'original





et les photo booth


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

C'est un peu tard, mais je viens de m'apercevoir que je faisais tr&#232;s bien Pr&#233;sident Chirac aussi&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mai 2007)

Moi sarko je le vois plus comme ça


----------



## mistertitan (9 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> C'est un peu tard, mais je viens de m'apercevoir que je faisais tr&#232;s bien Pr&#233;sident Chirac aussi&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ​




t'aurai pas un peu forc&#233; sur photoshop la!!! Quel r&#233;sultat l'outil fluidit&#233;!!


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> t'aurai pas un peu forc&#233; sur photoshop la!!! Quel r&#233;sultat l'outil fluidit&#233;!!


euh  juste 2 coups de souris rapides avec le doigt. (cheveux en haut + &#339;il)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Quoi ça ressemble à rien? C'est pas moi c'est photobooth...  ​


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2007)

Le capitaine corsaire !




​


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mai 2007)

tite photo avec un collègue :love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2007)

C'est qui cuil&#224; !


----------



## tweek (13 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est qui cuilà !




jaloux 






il est meme pas sur macgé je suis sûr*


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2007)

nan,, bien s&#251;r que nan, mais il a une tr&#232;s haute estime du Mac et &#231;a m'est suffisant :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Mai 2007)

Alors ça va !


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> nan,, bien s&#251;r que nan, mais il a une tr&#232;s haute estime du Mac et &#231;a m'est suffisant :love: :love: :love:



et il fait quoi avec tes lunettes ? 
euh ... 6H39 je suis en retard !


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)

j'vois trois rigolos l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7010/photo206rv2.jpg​




 Pitin©, tu ressembles à une caricature de Robert Lamoureux, sur cet AP !


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mai 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, l'attente d'un macpro &#231;a fait mal !


----------



## spud34 (15 Mai 2007)

Ah encore rat&#233;!


----------



## roxdujai (15 Mai 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Quoi ça ressemble à rien? C'est pas moi c'est photobooth...  ​



Hulk à l'hopital pour jaunisse?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (15 Mai 2007)

Pas très inventif, mais bon, je poste du boulot 





​ Et puis ca me permet de mettre un visage sur le pseudo, depuis le temps que je suis inscrit.


----------



## spud34 (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## Franswa (18 Mai 2007)

Un de mes premiers essais avec mon nouveau MBP


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2007)

Faut une grande gueule pour boire de la bière.




​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mai 2007)

Moi avec un gros rhu*b*e...   :rateau: (ce qui me mène d'ailleurs à dire "En avril, fais ce qu'il te plait et en mai, ne te découvre pas d'un fil"  c'était carrément une angine d'ailleurs :sick: )


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2007)

Sourire en attendant Jack Sparrow 





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Le piratage, c'est bien :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mai 2007)

je confirme


----------



## JulienCmoi (29 Mai 2007)

Moi, en mode racaille, wesh-wesh nigga, t'veux un mother**** ou koi ?
- Santa Tacchini Represent tkt' - 











 




What's ur mother****in' name nigga ?



Ndlr : la poup&#233;e gonflable, c'est un cadeau pour mes 18 ans hein !!!


----------



## tweek (30 Mai 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Moi, en mode racaille, wesh-wesh nigga, t'veux un mother**** ou koi ?
> - Santa Tacchini Represent tkt' -
> 
> What's ur mother****in' name nigga ?
> ...



T'aurais pas un PC toi ? :mouais:


----------



## JulienCmoi (30 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> T'aurais pas un PC toi ? :mouais:


 
Lol on pourrait croire, c'est vrai ^^


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Mai 2007)

c'est pas pour dire mais &#231;a fait un peu 'wannabe'


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2007)

C'est une blague ?


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2007)

_hep dites&#8230; &#231;a vous d&#233;rangerait de consid&#233;rer que vous &#234;tes dans Portfolio ?
_


----------



## JulienCmoi (30 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est une blague ?


 
Oui, heureusement !


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2007)

PAF ?


----------



## F118I4 (31 Mai 2007)

Le visage du saint.....


----------



## lifenight (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## donatello (31 Mai 2007)




----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2007)

Allez, je me lance. Photo prise avec mon MacBook.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (1 Juin 2007)

:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## macaronique (16 Juin 2007)

Il va falloir que je commence à parler en mots plutôt qu'en images.


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

Pareil, quelquechose ne va pas... :mouais:


----------



## Liz (20 Juin 2007)

Sont'y pas mignons ??!!


----------



## GreenC4U (20 Juin 2007)

Bouh



​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juin 2007)

..&#231;a, c'est fait...    : Mercredi 20 Juin 2007 - 21h50


----------



## Liyad (3 Juillet 2007)

De gros d&#233;lir avec ce programme ^^
Et cette photo de mon ch&#233;rinou et moi, que je suis en trin, doucement, de faire passer sous mac ^^


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2007)

Hahahahahaha mortelles les tronches sur ce topic 


J'viens de me fader les 30 pages, rien que pour mettre des visages sur certains noms 


Bon, voilà une photo faite pour le fofo de Guitarpart il y a un moment :








Et une autre au réveil, j'sais pu quand 


"Gneuuh??¿¿"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

a mon tour !

[URL=http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oimbe0.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2007)

Ca faisait bien longtemps !


----------



## Grug (9 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tweek (9 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/Photo17.jpg


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2007)

(Photo prise avec PhotoBooth, et traitée avec The Gimp.  )​


----------



## Pouasson (28 Juillet 2007)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (Photo prise avec PhotoBooth, et traitée avec The Gimp.  )



*Pour un peu, la tête d'Hman Fly*
Human Fly ferait moins peur comme ça que nature.





 
:rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (30 Juillet 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Pour un peu, la tête d'Hman Fly*
> Human Fly ferait moins peur comme ça que nature.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stefdefrejus (3 Août 2007)

Parce que ça l'a énormément fait rire 

Voir la pièce jointe 14717


----------



## MamaCass (3 Août 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Parce que ça l'a énormément fait rire
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 14717



Trop trop chou :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

*Marie84 et Frederik84, son jumeau (ou alors sont jumeaux)*


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Août 2007)

Ohhh, on dirait que vous vous faites un bizou! C'est chououououou! :love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Août 2007)

Moi c'est un alien qui m'embrasse...


----------



## Warflo (4 Août 2007)

Ohohoh on dirait qu'il te bouffe la la tête ! c'est chououououou :love:


----------



## ultrabody (10 Août 2007)

Quand je réfléchis...  

ça ne dure jamais très longtemps ...


----------



## ultrabody (10 Août 2007)

La preuve :  





Shot at 2007-08-09


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

:affraid: :affraid: Tu t'es fait mettre la t&#234;te au carr&#233; ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## ultrabody (10 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: Tu t'es fait mettre la t&#234;te au carr&#233; ? :casse: :hosto:



en fait j'ai essay&#233; moi m&#234;me ...  

mais ce n'est pas mal pour un d&#233;but nan ? ^^













:rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Août 2007)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Août 2007)




----------



## MacLuv (14 Août 2007)

Voici ma petite contribution


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/Photobooth21.jpg​



Mince, on dirait une caricature de ... hum ... qui tu sais


----------



## tweek (21 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (21 Août 2007)




----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)




----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2007)




----------



## Pouasson (25 Août 2007)




----------



## tweek (25 Août 2007)

gore..


----------



## Pouasson (25 Août 2007)

Non mais elle me met pas vraiment le doigt dans le nez hein....


----------



## jugnin (25 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Non mais elle me met pas vraiment le doigt dans le nez hein....



Ah ça... on voit pas l'autre main... 

_---hop :_




​


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)




----------



## Pouasson (29 Août 2007)




----------



## Alesc (31 Août 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## desertea (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (3 Septembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2007)

_va te coucher !  
_


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (4 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4391004 a dit:
			
		

> _va te coucher !
> _



Ouiiii tout de suite!!! 

(En effet, c'est valable pour ce soir aussi je crois!  )


 :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Pouasson (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


>



avec cet ic&#244;ne &#231;a marche pas mal aussi  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit : c'est etange dans ton message je ne vois que le lien alors qu'il y a bien les balises image


----------



## Pouasson (5 Septembre 2007)

Ouais je sais bien, pourtant, les autres j'les ai psot&#233;es de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, et mises de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on sur le FTP... &#233;trange.


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> avec cet icône ça marche pas mal aussi  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon petit doigt me dit que le caractère "%" dans le nom du fichier y est pour quelque chose. J'ai rencontré le problème un jour où j'avais un accent dans le nom du fichier, qui a muté en "%" à l'upload. Mais j'avais alors bénéficié d'une aide divine.


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

le &#37;20 correspond &#224; un espace. Truc &#224; bannir d&#232;s qu'on met en ligne.


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> le %20 correspond à un espace. Truc à bannir dès qu'on met en ligne.



Ah ouais. Genre là, y'en a pas. 




edit : ah bah si, le tiret a muté en %20:mouais:


----------



## Pouasson (5 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Mon petit doigt me dit que le caract&#232;re "&#37;" dans le nom du fichier y est pour quelque chose. J'ai rencontr&#233; le probl&#232;me un jour o&#249; j'avais un accent dans le nom du fichier, qui a mut&#233; en "%" &#224; l'upload. Mais j'avais alors b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; d'une aide divine.



Ouais, okay, mais pourquoi un coup &#231;a marche, un coup &#231;a marche pas en affichage photo?

Car mes pr&#233;c&#233;dentes photos avaient le m&#234;me nom, et &#233;taient upload&#233;es au m&#234;me endroit...

'fin bref, &#224; l'avenir, j'uploaderai en enlevant les tirets, espaces, accents... 

L&#224; &#231;a devrait &#234;tre bon 


image trop lourde&#8230;


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> L&#224; &#231;a devrait &#234;tre bon



Ah ben non ! j'entends rien 


@jugnin : belles lunettes  et au passage le tiret est toujours l&#224;... c'est bien l'espace qui est remplac&#233; par &#37;20


@tous : il y a des serveurs gentils, compr&#233;hensifs et tout et tout et d'autres qui font ch... et m&#234;me que parfois c'est les m&#234;mes...

bref pas d'espaces, pas de ponctuation (autre que - et _), pas de majuscules pour pas s'emm&#234;ler les pinceaux et tout ira bien.


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Là ça devrait être bon


C'est bon, t'es mignon tout plein (si, si :love, mais ta photo fait 196 Ko. Imagine un peu la peine que ça va faire à alèm quand il va découvrir ça Tu y as pensé à alèm, dis ? Tu as pensé à sa fatigue, à sa mélancolie, à ses colères déchirantes ? Allons, un bon geste : corrige-moi ça et qu'on ne t'y reprenne plus.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bon, t'es mignon tout plein (si, si :love, mais ta photo fait 196 Ko. Imagine un peu la peine que ça va faire à alèm quand il va découvrir ça Tu y as pensé à alèm, dis ? Tu as pensé à sa fatigue, à sa mélancolie, à ses colères déchirantes ? Allons, un bon geste : corrige-moi ça et qu'on ne t'y reprenne plus.



je sens que tu vas lui conseiller de poser sa guitare et ses fringues pour perdre du poids :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2007)

*PAF ! 
*


----------



## eman (16 Septembre 2007)

salut &#224; tous, 

Voil&#224; un bon moment (plus d'un an ...) que je regarde vos clich&#233;s et cela me donne envie. Voici donc en exclu mondial sur Macg&#233; mes premi&#232;rs autoportraits. En fait la photo date de longtemps mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps de les montrer. J'en ai plein d'autres en r&#233;serve.
Maintenant c'est fait. Je vais t&#226;cher aussi de faire un tour du c&#244;t&#233; des plus belles photos.....et puis l'ambiance est bonne, alors pourquoi s'en priv&#233;. Allez &#224; bient&#244;t


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Un autoportrait à 2???  :love:


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Septembre 2007)

oui oui,  il est 2. :mouais:


----------



## tweek (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (17 Septembre 2007)

Ca pousse, ca pousse, vivement que ca pousse  Pr&#234;t pour le 29 ?

ps : un autoportrait funny photographer, ca passe quand m&#234;me ?


----------



## eman (17 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> oui oui,  il est 2. :mouais:



bah ouaih....après tout on ne fait plus qu'un


----------



## tweek (17 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca pousse, ca pousse, vivement que ca pousse  Prêt pour le 29 ?



Y'a quoi le 29   




MamaCass a dit:


> ps : un autoportrait funny photographer, ca passe quand même ?



T'as juste l'air super contente


----------



## MamaCass (17 Septembre 2007)

Hum...le 29 ? Une apple expo non ?


----------



## tweek (18 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Hum...le 29 ? Une apple expo non ?











Ok j'arrete les conneries, j'ai pas envie de recevoir fess&#233;e par mama.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Septembre 2007)

So Skitch isn't PhotoBooth.


----------



## tweek (18 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> So Skitch isn't PhotoBooth.



I know, but I took the pic' with photobousse dilweed.


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Melounette (18 Septembre 2007)

Autoportrait rapide dans le train avec photobooth. Bin mon reflet dans la vitre, il ressemble salement à un vampire de Bouffie.:affraid: Faut que j'arrête les séries à la con, ça commence à déteindre sur moi.:mouais:​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## eman (26 Septembre 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 15145


----------



## r0m1 (28 Septembre 2007)

avec mon nouvel iMac


----------



## flor (29 Septembre 2007)

le sujet sais Steven Spielberg ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Ou&#233; ou&#233;, s&#233; ssa  toutaf&#233; ta toukompri caupin


----------



## pomme85 (1 Octobre 2007)

au réveil avec une belle coupe de cheveux


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2007)

[mode beau gosse]






[/mode beau gosse]


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2007)

_oui, ça vient, ça vient&#8230; 

mais va chez le coiffeur, déstructure moi tout ça !

bise mon grand ! 
_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2007)

Dimanche 25 Novembre 2007... il est 00h54.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Tête de cul vous avez dit?
Oui bon ça va... Quel bel oeil tout de même.


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2007)

Y'avait combat(s) ce soir. C'était cool. Failli en perdre la tête 





​


----------



## MamaCass (1 Décembre 2007)

Une page se tourne....





edit : et en plus on commence une nouvelle page, c'est marrant ça...


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Y'avait combat(s) ce soir. C'était cool. Failli en perdre la tête



C'est pas si grave ! 




​


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2007)

Autoportrait TGV fatiguée... :sleep: :sleep:






Et vous vous postez quand les zamis ???


----------



## Bibabelou (6 Décembre 2007)




----------



## ultrabody (6 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Autoportrait TGV fatiguée... :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> ...
> 
> Et vous vous postez quand les zamis ???



ah le TGV ... on l'aura tous fait ...

en voici quelques une .. ^^


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2007)

une photo par post !


----------



## desertea (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7350/photo3vn9.jpg



Vu les couleurs, tu aurais pu structurer la coiffure en forme de pomme croquée, ça nous aurait rappelé des souvenirs


----------



## ultrabody (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu les couleurs, tu aurais pu structurer la coiffure en forme de pomme croquée, ça nous aurait rappelé des souvenirs


Voire en soupière psychédélique 

T'as vu : j'ai changé ma localisation dans mon profil. Il est sympa le nouveau lieu, non ?


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2007)

pour rappel, les règles de Portfolio sont affichées à l'entrée&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2007)

Qui a dit que la masturbation intellectuelle rendait sourd ?​


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2007)

bon d'accord il manque des cheveux


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Décembre 2007)

Et un x.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (17 Décembre 2007)

17.12.07, 17h...

Dans les uni suisses, on nous prête des macbook pour les cours d'informatique pour sciences humaines...


----------



## ultrabody (19 Décembre 2007)

ayééééé après 5 nuits de boulots, me voilà en repos pour une semaine !!


des repos bien mérité !! 

repos powaaaa !


----------



## mjpolo (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

C'est bien joli tout ça et le programme est vraiment sympa mais...il y a un truc que je pige pas ou alors c'est mon tout NEW iMac 24" (depuis hier aprem  )qui débloque: 
pourquoi lorsque je me vois , je me vois comme dans un miroir?   et quand je prends une photo c'est dans le miroir aussi?? il est po bien mon iMac...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Va chez l'ophtalmo.


----------



## meskh (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mjpolo (25 Décembre 2007)

Hé,Hé,Hé....ma question pourtant était dès plus sérieuses...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Et des plus inutiles dans ce fil où on est censé poster&#8230; je te l'donne en mille Emile&#8230; 


Des autoportraits sous photobooth.

Mais je comprends. C'est compliqué comme truc.


----------



## mjpolo (25 Décembre 2007)

Le Vénérable Sage a parlé...dont acte. je vais chercher de l'aide sous des cieux plus clément.
Et merci...


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2007)




----------



## magoule (27 Décembre 2007)

Je sais pas ce que j'ai ce matin, je suis tout retourné...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et vous vous postez quand les zamis ???



 Oui, voilà, voilà!... 








​


----------



## MamaCass (27 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2007)

erf, je découvre ce fil.......    trop rigolotes certaines photos.


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2007)




----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Klakmuf (29 Décembre 2007)

Tremblez, pôvres pécheurs !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2007)

Le papa nouwel !
ll existe au dessus de moi !


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2008)

we want you


----------



## desertea (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2008)

Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas soleil en Bretagne ? hum ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

..




..​


----------



## elriele (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2008)

petite dédi a Alèm pour pas flooder


----------



## tristelle (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## meskh (16 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2008)

_euh&#8230; faut appeler David Vincent car ils ont changé de doigts&#8230;  :mouais:
_


----------



## tristelle (17 Janvier 2008)

meskh

(bon, t'aurais pu te raser hein !)


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2008)

allez savoir pourquoi j'ai un mal de crâne en moment 






c'est quand même le premier bouquin que j'ai dont l'on doit accepter la licence d'utilisation avant  de lire :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

_tu devrais mettre tes lunettes, tu aurais moins mal à la tête&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> allez savoir pourquoi j'ai un mal de crâne en moment
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/coursXP.jpg
> 
> c'est quand même le premier bouquin que j'ai dont l'on doit accepter la licence d'utilisation avant  de lire :rateau:



T'as pensé à télécharger la mise à jour rev ß.425 du système de tournage des pages ? :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (18 Janvier 2008)

le lecteur payant a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même le premier bouquin que j'ai dont l'on doit accepter la licence d'utilisation avant de lire



Tu as utilisé Systran pour écrire cette phrase - pourtant complexe - sans faire d'erreur d'orthographe?

Bon, perso, j'aurais écrit "avant la lecture" à la place de "avant de lire" mais on ne va pas chipoter, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2008)

Petit autoportrait d'hier


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Il faut savoir garder son innoncence


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2008)

c'est pas gagné je vous dis 






edit : ce n'est pas le même bouquin que le premier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

Je ne peux que compatir Maci, je suis aussi passé par là. Pauvre de toi, pauvre de nous.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2008)

une photo par post, non ?


----------



## dofre b (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Mag31100 (7 Février 2008)




----------



## Mag31100 (7 Février 2008)




----------



## iShin (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voici mon premier post dans Portofolio.
Evidemment ça passe d'abord par PhotoBooth


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2008)

tu a abandonnées ton imac FlowerPower donc ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu a abandonnées ton imac FlowerPower donc ?


Que non !!!!! ... je garderai mon Flower Power jusqu'à la fin ultime (quitte à demander à ce qu'il m'accompagne dans l'au-delà ... le plus tard possible bien évidemment !!!!).
Il est juste à côté de mon superbe (et nouveau !) iMac 24" sur lequel je m'amuse comme un gamin avec Photobooth....:rose:


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## meskh (16 Mars 2008)

Vous dîtes ?


----------



## Zhara (16 Mars 2008)

Chouette pour une fois je complexe pô de mettre ma photo


----------



## Zhara (16 Mars 2008)

juste une chtite encore


----------



## pichoun (16 Mars 2008)

/et mince, j'arrive pas à envoyer la photo......


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2008)

pour les nouveaux dans Portfolio, merci de vous reporter aux consignes en haut du forum Portfolio. Nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi, je vous y invite donc.


----------



## Zhara (16 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour les nouveaux dans Portfolio, merci de vous reporter aux consignes en haut du forum Portfolio. Nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi, je vous y invite donc.


----------



## tweek (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## PommeQ (16 Mars 2008)




----------



## Aurélien66 (18 Mars 2008)

me voilà


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2008)

_Human-Fly, tu prends quoi comme drogues ? :affraid:
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Human-Fly, tu prends quoi comme drogues ? :affraid:
> _


La même chose que moi.


----------



## iDiot (25 Mars 2008)

Ôh que je suis bô :love:


----------



## guiguilap (25 Mars 2008)

_*Cochonou, le bon saucisson, comme on aime chez nous ! :rose: *_


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## mado (1 Avril 2008)

Et alors..

C'est pas mal quelques rides..



:love:


----------



## Grug (2 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et alors..
> 
> C'est pas mal quelques rides..
> 
> ...


yep, n'empeche ça va vite


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)




----------



## mado (9 Avril 2008)

Grug a dit:


> yep, n'empeche ça va vite




http://www.voyezleseffetssecondaires.ca/?f=nAllez, je veux bien partager


----------



## Anick88 (9 Avril 2008)

Pour le plaisir....toujours


----------



## Melounette (10 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Allez, je veux bien partager


Parfait ce p'tit site. Je sais déjà faire du pain. Je vais d'ailleurs aller en refaire de ce pas, j'ai pas tout à fait bien suivi la recette. Il me faut un p'tit bis là.:rose:

Mille mercis Mado. Si jamais tu te reconvertis dans la vente à domicile et que tu organises des réunions tupperware, pense aux copines.


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)




----------



## Lalla (12 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2008)

il parait que j'ai la classe américaine ... mais une syndicaliste cgt qui m'a dis ça ...


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2008)

tu ressembles de plus en plus à ton père !


----------



## FranZz (19 Avril 2008)

ça rentre dans la logique ...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Human-Fly, tu prends quoi comme drogues ? :affraid:
> _



 Je ne sais pas trop moi-même, mais ça doit être un truc assez fort... 



iDuck a dit:


> La même chose que moi.



Oui, au moins ce dosage, au minimum...  




En attendant *le vrai*... 








* ( flickr.com  ) *​



Ben quoi, c'est pratiquement ça, à quelque chose près... 

 :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

Alors, je bricole avec des petits ronds de toutes les couleurs !


----------



## desertea (23 Avril 2008)




----------



## Klakmuf (23 Avril 2008)

Ça commence à être vraiment photobouze !


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

Klakmuf a dit:


> Ça commence à être vraiment photobouze !



ça fait un bout de temps !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2008)




----------



## kasarus (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anick88 (2 Mai 2008)

/Users/anicktremblay/Desktop/IMG_0481.JPG


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mai 2008)

_Sourire dominicale_​


----------



## ultrabody (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## fpoil (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## Gnouf (11 Mai 2008)

Normal quoi... :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

J'ai cru voir Elephant Man :afraid: :affraid:   

Sinon, je sais pas si mettre en Pseudo ton adresse mail soit une bonne idée   
Bienvenue


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2008)

Pas toujours à mon avantage ​


----------



## F118I4 (12 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (14 Mai 2008)

JPTK, t'as la tête coincée entre les cuisses ?   


PPF: sun is shining now


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2008)

ARRÊTEZ DE VOUS MOQUET !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je fais la même avec ma bipppppppp.​


----------



## mjpolo (15 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *on ne cite pas*
> ARRÊTEZ DE VOUS MOQUET !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah... là, c'est BEAUCOUP MIEUX!!


----------



## tweek (18 Mai 2008)

image deux fois trop lourde&#8230;








 Random.


----------



## joubichou (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## greggorynque (31 Mai 2008)

VOila, ca c'est moi, je sais, vous avez du avoir 37680 warhal depuis la création du topic, mais j'men fout


----------



## itako (31 Mai 2008)

!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

juste pour dragué alèm


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17628


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2008)

Y'aurait que moi qui fasse encore le con avec ce truc ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Y'aurait que moi qui fasse encore le con avec ce truc ?
> 
> ​



pas qu'avec ce truc là si j'en crois ta ouature !


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2008)

Héhé, je vais pouvoir m'y mettre avec mon iMac acheté cet après midi 







_ça c'est quand j'ai maté la séquence d'ouverture de Star Wars sur l'écran 20 pouces  _


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

Entre deux rapports (à prendre dans le sens où vous le souhaitez, vous ne serez pas loin de la vérité  )


----------



## OuiOui (8 Juillet 2008)

Me voici en 16 exemplaires  



Bon ceux qui me connaissent diront qu'un seul moi suffit mais bon


----------



## ultrabody (10 Juillet 2008)

ultra pas content ...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juillet 2008)

Ça tire un peu au début :casse:





mais on s'habitue.


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juillet 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (18 Juillet 2008)

Need to sleep :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:​


----------



## kwakest (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17837


----------



## kwakest (19 Juillet 2008)

Mais non divoli, t'es pas un monstre


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2008)

Ca sert vraiment à tout, cette iSight...  







_Ce sôôôaaaaaar je seraiiii le plus bôôô pour aller dannnseeeerrrr, danssseeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrr ! _  :king:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2008)

Pis tiens, pendant que j'y suis tiens !  :rose:








( _ ouais, d'accord, il a fallu que je gruge le flash de Photobooth pour faire ça, mais bon...  )_


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2008)

_ça c'est un effet qui fait 'achement peur ! l'utiliserais jamais moi ! :affraid: :affraid:_


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ça c'est un effet qui fait 'achement peur ! l'utiliserais jamais moi ! :affraid: :affraid:_



C'est l'effet "pas dormi à cause des dents du p'tit dernier mais quand même obligé d'aller manger chez Beau-papa...". :rateau:   <Perso, je conseille à Personne...


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2008)

Comme quoi... Marylin, c'est Marylin. Et CRISPEACE, c'est CRISPEACE.


----------



## vousti (20 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> C'est l'effet "pas dormi à cause des dents du p'tit dernier mais quand même obligé d'aller manger chez Beau-papa...". :rateau:   <Perso, je conseille à Personne...



cool le beau papa il a photobooth au fait tu as demandé à jolie maman pour ta jolie sur


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

Non, je déconne...


----------



## joubichou (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6141/photo23bn5.jpg



Et en plus, il est sourd


----------



## morphoas (20 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> tête de ...



Pour la pilosité. Cest pas le contraire normalement ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2008)

change de papier peint, s'il te plaît


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

.


----------



## Bazinga (20 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> ​



Il vient d'ou cet effet la? il me semble l avoir jamais vu..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Il vient d'ou cet effet la? il me semble l avoir jamais vu..


Téléchargement ici.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2008)

La grande angoisse de l'emploie.


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## pascalady971 (21 Juillet 2008)

joubichou a dit:


>



Le prince Charles ........


----------



## kasarus (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## benkenobi (24 Juillet 2008)

...j'vois pas pourquoi ! ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (25 Juillet 2008)

:rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juillet 2008)

Ça y est !! j'ai trouvé mon entreprise !
(Enfin... c'est presque définitif.)


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Juillet 2008)

je m'amuse avec mon nouveau joujou! ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> (...)
> 
> je m'amuse avec mon nouveau joujou! ​


Ça change la vie un 24 pouces, non ?  



​


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ça change la vie un 24 pouces, non ?



ça change la tête surtout, non?








promis, je suis beaucoup moins verdâtre dans la vraie vie...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ça change la tête surtout, non?
> 
> promis, je suis beaucoup moins verdâtre dans la vraie vie...


Ouais ben tu devrais quand même aller voir un dentiste, vu la couleur de tes dents.


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouais ben tu devrais quand même aller voir un dentiste, vu la couleur de tes dents.



ah oui, pis tiens, tant qu'on y est je ne saurais quoi te conseiller, mais tu as des ailes qui te poussent dans le dos, ça doit être chiant dans le bus ou pour se retourner dans le lit...


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ça change la vie un 24 pouces, non ?
> ​



Oh! Que oui! Un vrai bonheur! 



Bibabelou a dit:


> ça change la tête surtout, non?
> promis, je suis beaucoup moins verdâtre dans la vraie vie...



tu me rassures, là!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ah oui, pis tiens, tant qu'on y est je ne saurais quoi te conseiller, mais tu as des ailes qui te poussent dans le dos, ça doit être chiant dans le bus ou pour se retourner dans le lit...



Non, on s'habitue. :rateau:

Et j'avais mis un "" dans l'en-tête de mon post.


----------



## jeromemac (29 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> ma *cher* et tendre



Ce qui risque d'être *cher*, c'est l'opération de chirurgie esthétique pour lui rendre figure humaine à ta *chère* et tendre


----------



## MamaCass (29 Juillet 2008)

:love: :love: Je suis en vacances :love: :love:​


----------



## divoli (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## vleroy (30 Juillet 2008)

il est temps que tu dormes un peu toi 
T'as vu tes cernes sous les yeux
Et pi t'es tout vert...
euh... vert...:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Et pi t'es tout vert...



C'est quand il s'énerve


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Juillet 2008)

Fallait bien que je vous fasse voir ma binette.


----------



## La mouette (30 Juillet 2008)




----------



## lifenight (1 Août 2008)




----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2008)




----------



## Grug (5 Août 2008)




----------



## joubichou (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Grug (11 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2008)

Tiens ?!... 
Une sole !...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Août 2008)

En plus, elle s'apprête à passer à la casserole  

Un jour où ça va bien.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Août 2008)

Curieux effet d'optique, on croirait que l'image est légèrement de travers.
​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2008)

Normal, elle est de travers


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui j'ai pas compris cette référence à mon pouvoir


Heu... il doit y avoir un quiproquo là. 
Laissons tomber. 

Pour ne pas flooder :




Tiens, on a la même "coupe de cheveux".


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2008)

*Carton rouge Monsieur Alèm, Carton Rouge* 

EDIT: ta gueule le tiot, la pochette est rouge et le jour où ce sera ton dossier, je te dis pas le soin que je vais y porter ​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2008)

ORANGE, ça c'est du orange ! 

Le rouge c'est ça :


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Août 2008)

Aller, pour en revenir à nos moutons (comme on dit par chez moi!)


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2008)

On respire, on va prendre l'air et on se calme, merci. 
Je suis en vacance au Portugal donc je ne peux pas tout le temps effacer vos conneries. Bref, pour le grand ménage, ça attendra.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2008)

Merci de continuer à vous "rentrer dedans" par message privé et/ou CDB. 
Comme déjà noté, je ne suis pas connecté non-stop durant mes vacances, je prendrais les mesures nécessaires à mon retour.

Merci de revenir au sujet. Les autres messages seront effacés, parfois avec du retard, mais avec des conséquences pour les "petits chenapans" qui profitent de mes siestes prolongées.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Août 2008)

Ok fin des ébats


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Août 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (13 Août 2008)

spéciale dédicace au gros bonhomme tout vert


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Août 2008)

boute boute boute... même pas peur moi!


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (14 Août 2008)




----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

J'adore qu'un plan se déroule sans accroc


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2179/photo72jc8.jpg



Eh ! 
Ici c'est autoportrait fotobouse, pourquoi tu mets une toph non retouchée ? :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh !
> Ici c'est autoportrait fotobouse, pourquoi tu mets une toph non retouchée ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> .​





Meuuuuh oui... et l'important est que l'on voye bien que c'est du Fred Perry...


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

Pour tout rendez-vous, contacter ma secrétaire


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

et on s'occupera de vous 





Travail soigné :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

La famille, un vrai fléau


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La famille, un vrai fléau



oui, tes parents me disaient la même chose encore hier


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

Nan, ils ont pas du dire que leur famille est un fléau, plutôt que c'était le raté qui était le fléau de la famille


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, ils ont pas du dire que leur famille est un fléau, plutôt que c'était le raté qui était le fléau de la famille



tu sais, c'était difficile de comprendre ce qu'ils disaient. Ils criaient beaucoup. Souvent ils commençaient leurs phrases par : "Ton fils, ...". J'ai compris le désarroi des parents quand soudain un son strident et inhumain est venu de la pièce du dessus. Et ton père a ajouté: vous voyez, Monsieur l'expert, cette maison est envoutée... Le petit est possédé..."
Me restait à expliquer ce phénomène...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

On est 3 à être possédés de fils...


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On est 3 à être possédés de fils...



possible, j'ai préféré me barrer


----------



## Lalla (15 Août 2008)

On s'en fout


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2008)

Ça chatouille :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)




----------



## meskh (15 Août 2008)




----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Le style Hannibal lecter. 


Je vais essayer de faire peur aussi tien ...
Ca fait peur la nan ? oui bon... :bebe:





Un pti style alien.
Faudrait que je me coupe les cheveux moi ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

Mais à force de faire l'uf :sick:


----------



## PommeQ (18 Août 2008)




----------



## juliuslechien (20 Août 2008)




----------



## Lalla (21 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

>



Quoique ça frise la gingivite... :mouais:


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Août 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Quoique ça frise la gingivite... :mouais:



Tu es jalouse de ma dentition, c'est pour cela que tu dis ça


----------



## guiguilap (4 Septembre 2008)

Quand on me dit que j'ai un problème ? Pfiou, j'y crois PAS !




​


----------



## iFabien (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mikatiger (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Philippe (14 Septembre 2008)

Mon fiston s'amuse avec Photobooth  :








​





Comment ça même pas peur... ben mince alors...



​


----------



## Philippe (14 Septembre 2008)

Non, non, je n'ai pas rajeuni... :rose:








... mais je n'ai pas trop vieilli non plus :rateau:​


(qui vient de dire _plus dure sera la chute_  ?)


----------



## dofre b (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Xman (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Manic (9 Octobre 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Octobre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18760


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2008)

En jouant du Syd Matters... :rose:


----------



## landrih (16 Octobre 2008)

mais c'est qui ça?


----------



## jeromemac (16 Octobre 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 18760




super sympa la photo


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

Sûrement l'appli la plus utilisée chez nous, entre les enfants qui se font des mini-vidéos et moi quand je ne trouve pas le sommeil.... PhotoBooth toujours présent pour nous emmener loin dans le délire photographique !


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

Nombreuses !!!! Donc mini sélection et  au fur et à mesure des délires nocturnes (ça a du bon de dormir peu )












Et hop, une dernière et j'arrête !!







Bonne fin de soirée et bon courage pour la semaine !!!

R.


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2008)

_Bienvenue RousseSvelte...on va y aller doucement sur le nombre d'AP avec Photobooth, hein...il s'agit pas de vider le disque dur..._


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Octobre 2008)

An Apple a day, keeps the doctor away.
A pic a day keeps the modo away.


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Bienvenue RousseSvelte...on va y aller doucement sur le nombre d'AP avec Photobooth, hein...il s'agit pas de vider le disque dur..._



raisonnée 

Bonjour Yvos et merci pour la bienvenue 

R.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## meskh (19 Octobre 2008)

@antoine59

C'est une photo de Jaipatoukompri qu'on voit derriere toi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> @antoine59
> 
> C'est une photo de Jaipatoukompri qu'on voit derriere toi ? :mouais:



Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour pour "Jaipatoukompri", je te prierais de pas le confondre avec Oedipe d'Ingres...


----------



## guiguilap (19 Octobre 2008)

*Pourtant pas arrosé...*



​


----------



## vleroy (25 Octobre 2008)

_On m'a vu dans le Vercors, Sauter à l'élastique..._


----------



## tweek (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Ralph_ (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai fait le pari de ne pas me raser tant que je n'ai pas reçu mon macbook

vous devriez donc avoir une photo de barbu d'ici quelques jours


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2008)

Poster dans un fil Portfolio pour expliquer qu'on ne poste pas de photo, ça m'a toujours laissé pantois.


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (30 Octobre 2008)

c'est ponk et son papa? 

_Ok, je sors_


----------



## itako (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2008)

oh yeahhh !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (9 Novembre 2008)

De passage....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## meskh (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

:affraid:


----------



## itako (7 Avril 2009)

oho! je n'en ai jamais vu autant de toi!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Ben encore une alors


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

tiens tiens
même gueule
même lunette
même pétard (mouillé)



http://forums.macg.co/4874091-post1027.html

http://forums.macg.co/5061576-post1039.html

mouais, je vais faire comme l'Amok, allez regarder les gambettes de mado :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2009)

hop, un ptit AP


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

En réponse à Modern__Thing, j'espère que tu sais lire à l'envers


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (18 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Lalla (20 Mai 2009)

Je suis conquise...​





​


----------



## desertea (20 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Strong enough for a man ...


----------



## oligo (24 Mai 2009)

Héhé! Elles sont comment mes lunettes??


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> Je suis conquise...​
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4918/starshiptrooper.jpg
> 
> ​



Sympa, les croquenots  Mais si on danse ? :rateau:


----------



## Lalla (25 Mai 2009)

Ben j'danse pas (enfin, plus...)


----------



## dofre b (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## nemo77 (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

Quoi ma gueule, elle a quoi ma gueule ??:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## DJ Excess (11 Juin 2009)

A mon tour:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2009)

Tiens, ils ont ajouté un nouvel effet dans faux tobousse ? Je le connaissais pas, suila! :rateau:




  

PS : Si toi, tu les vois, vide le cache de ton navigateur !


----------



## DJ Excess (11 Juin 2009)

Je recommence, apparamant ça a merdé:






_Edit: je n'en laisse qu'un, en particulier parce que c'est tellement facile de produire des AP à la chaîne avec Photobooth que c'en est plus drôle _


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2009)

:love::love::love:




Réaliser sans effet... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> http://www.imagefreehost.com/files/12062009/jk31157247987.jpeg​
> Réaliser sans effet... :mouais:



Justement, je recrute, là, il me faut deux colleurs de timbres, vous avez le profil, envoyez moi un CV !


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2009)

Ah bah faut que j'lui en parle.... 

Pour l'instant on a des pistes pour bosser au zoo de Thoiry..._ (une histoire de placenta j'crois.... j'ai pas très bien compris.. :mouais_

Mais y'a rien de fait encore.... j'garde ça sous le coude!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Très sympa et en plus si c'est fait sans effets .


----------



## fredintosh (14 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa et en plus si c'est fait sans effets .



'Faut pas croire tout c'qu'on raconte...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2009)

:battementdecils:​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

A l'instant. Dans mon garage.​


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2009)




----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2009)

Rémy, fais gaffe, tu as manifestement une source de chaleur sur la gauche 
Mets de la crème


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Rémy, fais gaffe, tu as manifestement une source de chaleur sur la gauche
> Mets de la crème



C'est mon iMac alu!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2009)

Pas frais, l'canard, les poissons ont apparemment déjà commencés à le becqueter


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Problème de réception :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## ange_63 (30 Juin 2009)

*Ou démon...*


----------



## Baracca (6 Juillet 2009)

Ps: après un post d'ange (63) celui ci ne pouvait qu'être


----------



## Mr Fon (11 Juillet 2009)

interessant ce fil, 
à mon tour.....


----------



## Baracca (11 Juillet 2009)

Mr Fon a adopté le look Sebastien Folin


----------



## Mr Fon (11 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DJ Excess (18 Juillet 2009)

Moi, je craque pour Ange 63 peu importe qu'elle soit Ange ou Démon...

:love:


----------



## Baracca (18 Juillet 2009)

DJ Excess a dit:


> Moi, je craque pour Ange 63 peu importe qu'elle soit Ange ou Démon...
> 
> :love:



Peut-être qu'elle craquerait pour toi aussi, mais pour etre sur il faudrait que tu balance ta face en autoportrait PhotoBooth


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2009)

Effet Photo Booth à éviter après un apéro prolongé :


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

tout petit éclat, alors 





  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)

je ne sais pas pouquoi elle s'affiche pas ... j'ai surement oublié un truc :rateau:



edit : truc résolu,  voir post precedent, tof au top


----------



## Macbeth (20 Juillet 2009)

Hoplà


----------



## Lalla (8 Août 2009)

​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2009)

J'hésitais entre ici, ou "votre coté démoniaque"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

La deuxième solution sans hésiter. 

C'est quoi comme effet ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2009)

C'est l'effet Fire Drips.

http://ismileys.free.fr/moreichateffects/


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Waouhhhh


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est l'effet Fire Drips.
> http://ismileys.free.fr/moreichateffects/


Ah ? Je l'ai et ça ne rend pas du tout pareil. Moi je brûle  :





Merci quand même.


----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2009)

Essaie de prendre la photo dans une pièce sombre, avec juste l'éclairage du flash.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Août 2009)

parce que bleu c'est beau


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> parce que bleu c'est beau
> 
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/29/photo42s.jpg



Je te rappelle que la Schtroumphette est blonde ! inutile de tenter de te faire passer pour elle !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Essaie de prendre la photo dans une pièce sombre, avec juste l'éclairage du flash.


Ce n'est pas mieux, je crame toujours :rateau: :







Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rappelle que la Schtroumphette est blonde ! inutile de tenter de te faire passer pour elle !


Mais non, c'est Mystique. 

(Princess : :rose:   )


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2009)

:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

Oh ! Mère-grand, que vous avez un grand nez &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Belles oreilles aussi  .


----------



## DeepDark (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2010)

mon dieu la 1ère :sick:


----------



## rabisse (22 Mars 2010)

Très sympa ce fil!
Permettez moi d'y participer.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Enchanté .


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> parce que bleu c'est beau
> 
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/29/photo42s.jpg


C'est votre côté Avatar, feriez-vous la promotion du dvd/blu ray de James Cameron sortant aujourd'hui ?

_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos, merci. _


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Très sympa ce fil!
> Permettez moi d'y participer.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/rabisse-albums-images-image2227-photo-117.jpg



Tu sais, tu me colles la trouille avec tes photos...  

_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos, merci. _


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mai 2010)

moi je suis sûr que rabisse c'est un psychopathe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

C'est douloureux ?


----------



## Fìx (8 Mai 2010)

Qu'est ce que fout un Mac dans des chiottes?!


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (9 Mai 2010)

.
.


.
.

:style:​


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2010)

C'est fou ce que tu ressembles à ton avatar....


----------



## Fìx (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (10 Mai 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2010)

Retour de vacances, et fin prêt pour reprendre le boulot!


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## anty (7 Novembre 2010)

Personne ne résiste à mon superbe sourire


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Décembre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Décembre 2010)




----------



## anty (18 Décembre 2010)

Noyeux Joël ! Enfin presque


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Février 2011)

rhaaaa, pas drôle de bosser, j'l'aimais bien cte coupe de ch'veux...vivement le CDI hihi 





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> rhaaaa, pas drôle de bosser, j'l'aimais bien cte coupe de ch'veux...vivement le CDI hihi
> 
> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8586/photo42tp.jpg​



 Madame Peel ? :affraid:

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Madame Peel ? :affraid:



Ou Robert Smith qui vient de se prendre un immense coup de pied au cul...


----------



## mardan83 (26 Mars 2011)

marrant ce truc


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mars 2011)

Une là, tout suit ? OK&#8230;






Ah, oui au fait, on perd une heure cette nuit&#8230;








Effet "Old photo"​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Hello


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Pop Art. Essai n°2.


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Blue ...


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2011)

(avec une légère contribution d'iGlasses...)


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

&#1063;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1041;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1077;


----------



## TiteLine (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## kisbizz (22 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2012)

Et tu comptes t'y prendre comment??? 

Ici, c'est un forum technique


----------



## Xman (22 Janvier 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (24 Mai 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2012)

C'pas une heure






​


----------



## TiteLine (14 Juin 2012)




----------



## Ipod-tow (16 Juin 2012)

Sur photobooth l'écureuil est excellent je trouve.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2012)




----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

​
au naturel ....


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Octobre 2012)

J'imprimerai à un autre moment... :love:


----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2012)

Tranches de couleurs






​


----------



## TiteLine (23 Novembre 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2012)

Allez ... Je te suis ! :rateau:




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2012)

Me too


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2012)

je suis...


----------



## TiteLine (26 Avril 2013)




----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2013)

Pffffffff !!! Vais me faire ch.. ce soir !




​


----------



## anntraxh (8 Mai 2013)

Et y'a un "cat bombing " en prime !


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2013)




----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2013)

Moi aussi j'en ai chopé une (y'a pas de raison) !




(Gipsy, la chatte de mon ex.)

---
Plus je regarde les photos de cette page, plus je me dis que ça pourrait sortir d'un album souvenir de l'hôpital psy du coin !  (j'rigole)


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2013)

J'me sens tout chose à l'idée de reprendre le boulot lundi....


----------



## momo-fr (7 Août 2013)

Me and my shadows






:rateau:​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2013)

Mais comment voulez-vous bosser correctement dans ces conditions ?



​


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Le contexte économique n'aidant pas, nous sommes contraints de clore ce fil et nous vous invitons dès maintenant à nous faire partager vos autoportraits réalisés à l'aide d'une webcam sur le fil Autoportrait.


----------

